# Insekten



## dizzzi (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

In den Medien hört man in letzter Zeit immer wieder davon das es weniger Insekten gibt.
Und da wollte ich mal nachfragen welchen Eindruck ihr so habt.

Also bei mir sind Bienen echt rar geworden. Hummeln habe ich viele. __ Wespen auch. Aber bei Schmetterlingen sieht es auch dünn aus.

Das kann aber daran liegen, weil ich in einem Neubaugebiet wohne und da braucht die Natur schon noch etwas.

Lg us Kölle

Udo


----------



## Anja W. (4. Juli 2017)

Also hier auf dem Dorf ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, dass im __ Lavendel nur Hummeln und keine Bienen sind. Das war letztes Jahr ganz anders. Hummeln gibt es aber in allen Formen und Farben. 
Im Frühjahr schwirrten so viele __ Wespen im Kirschlorbeer, dass ich schon dachte, die würden irgendwo hier bauen. Jetzt sind fast keine mehr zu sehen. Ich habe bisher auch nur eine __ Hornisse gehört. Normalerweise gibt es hier ne Menge davon.
Und bei den Schmetterlingen kann ich Dir ebenso beipflichten. 3 Zitronenfalten und 2 Kohlweißlinge. Du siehst, ich kann sie noch an einer Hand anzählen. Keinen __ Admiral, keine Füchse....  Der __ Sommerflieder blüht prächtig. Wir haben im Haus einige __ Nachtfalter gehabt. Relativ klein, mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln. Sie waren aber immer so weit oben, dass keine Lust hatte, mir die Leiter zu holen. Außerdem ist mein schönes Bestimmungsbuch gerade unterwegs.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## dizzzi (4. Juli 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Also hier auf dem Dorf ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, dass im __ Lavendel nur Hummeln und keine Bienen...


Hallo Anja,
Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Also wenn schon auf dem Dorf das zu beobachten ist, dann mache ich mir aber so langsam Sorgen. 

Lg

Udo


----------



## Sternchen71 (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo!  

Ich hatte im Juni null Schmetterlinge, wobei ich voriges Jahr im Juni jeden Tag hochbetrieb hatte.
Heute sah ich das erstemal 4 Schmetterlinge. Bei den Bienen sah es ähnlich aus...Anfang Jahr suchte ich vergeblich, außer paar Hummeln hab ich vielleicht mal eine gesehen.
Ich hab in meinem Garten 4 Schmetterlingsflieder und einen 10m x 50cm Streifen mit __ Wildblumen. Normalerweise wimmelt es hier von Insekten. Finde das schon ganz schön erschreckend...

LG


----------



## dizzzi (4. Juli 2017)

Tja, wie soll ich es sagen. Wer es jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat, wird es wohl nie kapieren. Die Natur braucht uns nicht. Aber wir die Natur.
Also Seifenlauge gegen Blattläuse und Ameisen war einmal...


----------



## Sternchen71 (4. Juli 2017)

Dem Großteil der Menschheit ist das doch völlig egal. Die sind sowas von ignorant. 
Jeder von denen denkt doch 1. nur an sich, 2. nur an Profit und 3. nur von heute auf morgen.


----------



## marcus18488 (4. Juli 2017)

Bienen und Hummeln schwirren bei uns genausoviel herum wie letztes Jahr. Schmetterlinge sind später dran, aber es war auch alles in Blüte als wir nochmals Schnee bekommen haben. 
Die __ Libellen sind genauso frech und neugierig wie immer


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2017)

Jup da kann ich dem Marcus nur zustimmen. 
Bienen Hummeln und co. waren dieses Jahr gefühlt sogar viel mehr. Bei den __ Spinnen hat der Altweibersommer schon im Mai angefangen. Nur die Schmetterlinge waren die letzten 14 Tage sehr spärlich, aber bei dem nassen Wetter kein Wunder. 
Wer noch Lust hat mit Pumpen rum zu spielen ist immer noch in Legebruch bei Oranienburg gern gesehen. Da steht das Wasser seit dem Unwetter. 
Alternativ wird auch zu spenden aufgerufen für Leute bei denen jetzt sogar der Abriß droht.


----------



## domserv (5. Juli 2017)

Ja es gibt weniger Insekten. Auf meinem verwilderten Grundstück auf dem Dorf habe ich noch relativ viele Insekten. Bei mir ist nur auffällig, dass es wenig Bienen und Schmetterlinge gibt. Ich habe eine ganze Reihe großer Robinien auf dem Grundstück. Wenn die blühen gab es in den letzten Jahrzenhten ein ziemlich lautes gebrumme in den Kronen. Dieses Jahr war es ziemlich still. Ist auffällig. Wenn ich mir aber die Gärten meiner Nachbarn anschaue und auch die Wiesen und Äcker hier auf dem Dorf, dann ist klar, dass die armen Insekten nix mehr zum Futtern haben.


----------



## center (5. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass dieses Jahr unheimlich viel Kreuzspinnennachwuchs durchgekommen ist. An jeder Ecke sitzt eine Kleine.


----------



## domserv (5. Juli 2017)

__ Spinnen sind bei uns auch weniger, wobei Spinnen keine Insekten sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2017)

Hi,

bei mir sind zwar auch etwas weniger Insekten als die letzten beiden Jahre zu sehen (im Winter sind halt auch sehr viele überwinternde eingegangen als nach der Anfangs "warmen" Phase wo viele wieder munter wurden dann plötzlich die Kälte kam) trotzdem sind in meinen "Unkrautecken" recht viele Bienen - im Frühjahr waren sämtliche __ Frühblüher sehr beliebt, verschiedene Hummeln (da hab ich 4-5 Nester im Garten), Schmetterlinge (an meinen Brombeerbüschen waren letzte Woche täglich oft mehr als 10 kleine Füchse gleichzeitig am saugen und in meinen Terrarium werden die nächsten 3-4 Tage >100 Tagpfauenaugen schlüpfen da ich dort ein komplettes Gelege von einer meiner Brennnesseln großgezogen hab) __ Hornissen/__ Wespen saufen bei Hitze täglich am Teich, __ Wanzen, Ameisen, div. __ Käfer, Ohrkneifer und sonstiges Krabbelvieh sind bei der Gartenarbeit laufend zu sehen - nur Blattläuse sind bei mir schon seit vielen Jahre keine mehr sichtbar vertreten

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (5. Juli 2017)

Z.Z. 21 Hummeln neben mir in 2 großen Lavendeln und 2 Kübel-Zwergsommerfliedern...  keine einzige Biene .... 

Eine Nachbarin erzählte, dass im Frühjahr zwar die Kirschen geblüht haben und auch alles voller Bienen war, aber laut Imker die Blüten bei der Kälte gar keinen Nektar produzieren. Vielleicht sind die Bienen dieses Jahr zu der Zeit schon verhungert.

Frank, das klingt ja klasse mit deinen Tagpfauenaugen! Mach mal ein Foto!


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
natürlich gibt es in vielen Gebieten weniger Insekten. Vielleicht fällt einen das Verschwinden einiger Arten einfach nicht so auf. Solange es summt, macht man sich keine Gedanken darüber, ob da jetzt vielleicht die XY-Biene oder der XX-Schmetterling nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Wer kennt schon all die Bewohner seines Gebietes.?
Und was ist mit all den Insekten, die man eigentlich nie gesehen hat. Die unauffälligen Kleinen, die im Boden...?
Ich bin noch nicht sooo alt - aber ich weiß, dass viele Tiere, die ich in meiner Kindheit noch direkt neben dem Haus gefunden habe, jetzt eine Rarität darstellen würden.
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/landwirtschaft-insektizide-tragen-zum-bienensterben-bei-1.3567625
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juli 2017)

Hei, bei mir summt und brummt es...
Ich hab auch dieses Jahre viele Insekten gefunden, die ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe.
Bin stolz darauf, das ich jetzt einen komplett giftfreien Garten habe...Schneckenkorn ist auch in die letzte Ecke im Keller verbannt.
Überall rennen die verschiedensten __ Spinnen rum. __ Wanzen und Raubwanzen, Schmetterlinge, Raupen, Blattlausnützlinge, Glühwürmchen, Laufkäfer, Grabwespen,...
Wildbienen in allen Variationen und Größen. Und auf dem Klee im Rasen, ganz gewöhnliche Honigbienen.
Bin begeistert
Schädlinge halten Vögel, Igel, Spitzmäuse, __ Tigerschnegel, Weinbergschnecken, __ Eidechsen und __ Molche in Schach...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Petra,

klar werden die Abzahl von den Viecher zwangsläufig geringer wenn ihnen der Lebensraum genommen wird (meißt von den Naturvernichtern Nr. 1, die sich dann am meißten auch drüber aufregen - die moderne Landwirtschaft - )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Anja


----------



## dizzzi (6. Juli 2017)

Man merkt es auch beim Auto fahren. Früher war die Frontscheibe voller Insekten. Jetzt jeden Tag 135 km pro Tag, und so gut wie nichts auf der Frontscheibe.


----------



## Anja W. (6. Juli 2017)

wunderschön, Frank!


----------



## Anja W. (6. Juli 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Man merkt es auch beim Auto fahren. Früher war die Frontscheibe voller Insekten. Jetzt jeden Tag 135 km pro Tag, und so gut wie nichts auf der Frontscheibe.



Da frag mal meinen Mann. Er kam eben rein und meinte, er wisse, wo die Insekten wären und was ich denn hätte. Sie wären alle an seiner Motorradjacke und am Helm   

Es sind vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt weniger. Aber einige der typischen Vertreter fehlen hier. Ein einsames __ Tagpfauenauge saß vorhin am __ Sommerflieder. Dafür haben wir jetzt schon sehr viele __ Schneider, Weberknechte und wie die beflügelten Langbeine alle heißen. Und Ameisen ohne Ende... Im Beet stören sie mich nicht, aber wir haben mindestens 3 Nester unter den Terrassensteinen. Der eine wackelt schon ordentlich.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Ich kann es auch bestätigen; Insekten sind es weniger. Im __ Lavendel sind nur noch Hummeln, aber nicht so viele wie in den Vorjahren. Schmetterlinge ein paar wenige, die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Bienen sehe ich kaum noch bei uns. Und auch ich schaue, dass ich im Garten viel für Insektenvor allem Bienen und Hummeln habe. Ich bin da wirklich inzwischen sehr besorgt :-(.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

HI,

bei den Schmetterlingen wird gerne vergessen das die adulten Falter im allgemeinen ja nur wenige Tage leben (nur um einmal *** zu haben) und die meißte Zeit ihres Lebens als eher unauffällige Eier, Raupen und Puppen unterwegs sind und dann net auffallen. Heute hab ich z.B keinen einzigen kleinen Fuchs gesehen die vor 1-2 Wochen noch zahlreich hier rumflogen, dafür kommen nun die Tagpauenaugen wieder die letztens nicht sichtbar waren (meine sind gestern fast alle ausgeflogen)


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Das ist richtig. Trotzdem sind es weniger als die Jahre zuvor :-(.

das schon, aber halt alleine wegen der Zerstörung ihres Lebensraumes sei es durch die Land-/Forstwirtschaft mit ihren Monokulturen (vor allen die in den letzten Jahren von sogenannten Umweltschützern propagierte Förderung von "umweltfreundlicher" Ökoenergie"  hat dazu extrem beigetragen,  net umsonst findet man heute schließlich überall für Insekten und sonstige Tiere/Pflanzen extrem lebensfeindliche Energiemais-- Schnittholz, Miscanthus- und sonstige Energiepflanzenmonokulturen die laufend gespritz werden müssen um Schädlinge wegzuhalten) und Gemeinden/Bauherrn die nur noch sehr saubere Grünflächen in ihren Umfeld dulden damit sie eine Lohnkosten für Rengigungsmaßnahmen haben und daher in ihren Umfeld sämtliche Laubgehölze und Brachflächen platt machen.

aber einfacher ist es halt alles auf die Klimaerwährung zu schieben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

ups,

da ging mal wieder das zitieren schief, sorry Beate das mein Text in deinem Beitrag gelandet ist


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Könnten aber auch meien Worte sein .
Wir leben in einem Obstanbaugebiet. Gift .. Gift .. und nochmals Gift. Und der Bio-Bauer um die Ecke lässt kaum noch Gründstreifen für Blühpflanzen. Denn jeder Meter muss genutzt werden für sein Gemüse. Ich könnte täglich die Wut bekommen, wenn alles platt gemacht wird, was für unsere Natur lebensnotwendig ist. 
Und dann noch die privaten, völlig nutzlosen, Gärtchen die nur noch aus Steine und ökologisch wertlosen Pflanzen bestehen. Wer setzt schon noch heimische Pflanzen in den Garten, von denen auch die Insekten was haben? 
Wir haben darauf streng geachtet. Natürlich macht das auch Arbeit, aber es ist die Sache wert. Und es freut mich, wenn von Insekten und anderem Getier das auch angenommen wird. Aber wenige Meter vor der Haustüre überlebt nur noch das, was dem Gift strotzen kann. 
Wann wachen die Leute endlich mal auf ?

Ich hab versucht Wildbienen und Hummeln ein durch entsprechende Insektenhotels und Hummelburgen ein Zusatzangebot zu machen. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Ich gebe nicht auf ;-).


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Juli 2017)

Hei, also das man Chinaschilf eingiften muß, das er wächst, mag ich nicht glauben...
Das Zeug kennt keine Schädlinge...
VG Monika


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, also das man Chinaschilf eingiften muß, das er wächst, mag ich nicht glauben...
> Das Zeug kennt keine Schädlinge...
> VG Monika


Chinaschilf weiß ich jetzt nicht. Mais aber ganz sicher. Abgesehen davon ist fruchtbarer Boden zu kostbar um ihn für so etwas zu vergeuden. Was das mit umwelfreundlicher Energiegewinnung zu tun hat entzieht sich mir völlig.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Juli 2017)

Gerade ist mir eine Biene gegen das Beim gepflogen, und dann lag sie etwas benommen so da. An den Beinen wo die gelben Pollen normaler weise sind, war alles dunkelblau bis schwarz. So etwas habe ich noch  nie gesehen. Und irgendwie verhielt die sich auch ganz komisch.

Also da bekommt man doch etwas ein komisches Gefühl


----------



## jenso (7. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß, dass wir hier am Waldrand mit abwechslungsreicher Landschaft und einem Imker als Nachbar ein bischen im Tal der Glückseligen leben. Aber dieses Jahr gibt es hier keine __ Wespen, narda, null, nothing. Das habe ich noch nie so erlebt. Im Frühjahr waren noch einige mutmaßliche Königinen da ... aber jetzt ... nix.


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juli 2017)

Eventuell erfroren oder verhungert aufgrund erfrorener Blüten?
Ich hab mir das schon bei den Hummeln überlegt. Die waren früh unterwegs, weil auch einiges früh blühte. Dann hatten wir eine Nacht heftigen Frost, wo auch viel erfroren ist. Landwirte haben große Ausfälle. Bei uns hier gibt es kaum Äpfel oder Birnen auf den Bäumen. Damit fiel auch ein Großteil Futter weg.
Könnte sicher auch ein Grund sein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Das Zeug kennt keine Schädlinge...
> VG Monika



auch da gibts genug: Blattläuse und sonstige am Gräsern saugende Insekten, sich von Süßgräsern ernährende Raupen, Insekten die Grashalme als Brutraum nutzen ect.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

Hi Dizzzi,

net alle Pollen sind gelb,

Klatschmohn z.B hat schwarze Pollen - und enthält auch Gifte (Drogen) die Insekten benebeln können

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (8. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Dizzzi,
> 
> net alle Pollen sind gelb,
> 
> ...


Dann wird die Biene wohl von dem __ Mohn welches meine Frau gepflanzt hat gelabt haben.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2017)

Wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass es im eigenen Garten brummt und flattert, heißt das leider noch lange nicht, dass die Anzahl der Insektenarten nicht rapide abgenommen hat.
Das __ Tagpfauenauge, den __ Admiral, den Bläuling, __ Zitronenfalter und Kohlweißling....die sehe ich auch bei mir. Aber wo sind z.B. __ kleiner Fuchs und __ Schwalbenschwanz geblieben? Wo der eindrucksvolle Ligusterschwärmer, dessen wunderschöne Raupen ich als Kind von den Hecken gepflückt habe und im Terrarium zur Verpuppung gebracht habe? Mag es daran liegen, dass kaum noch jemand Ligusterhecken pflanzt?
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele andere Arten noch in meinem Umfeld verschwunden sind. Schmetterlinge sind nun mal die auffallenste Insektenart.
Ich weiß nur, dass die Tatsache, dass man von einer Art viele beherbergt, leider nicht heißen muss, dass diese Art nicht bedroht ist.
Ich habe z.B. viele Spatzen im Garten und am Himmel jagen Mehlschwalben ihr Futter. Dennoch weiß ich, dass viele noch nie einem Spatz im ihrem Garten gesehen haben und Schwalbennester an Häusern eher etwas Exotisches darstellen.
Was der eine normal findet...ist für den anderen eine Rarität - , und deshalb ist die Aussage: ' bei mir brummt es...', leider nicht wirklich aussagefähig.
Nebenbei gesagt: bei mir brummt und summt es auch wie bekloppt. Das Insektenhotel ist belegt, der Garten schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt völlig giftfrei, Wildkräuter dürfen stehen bleiben und einheimischen Blühstauden wird der Vorzug gegeben.   Aber: was sollen meine paar qm schon ausmachen?
Ich versuch's dennoch.
petra


----------



## Anja W. (10. Juli 2017)

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, Petra. Genauso ist es bei uns. Es brummt ohne Ende. Leider ohne Bienen und fast ohne Tagfalter. Mir ist allerdings (auch im Haus) aufgefallen, dass es diesen Jahr extrem viele __ Nachtfalter aller Art gibt.
Hier im Minigärtchen am Haus gibt es eigentlich auch nur noch Pflanzen, die irgendjemanden nützlich sind. Bis auf eine Buchsbaumkugel und einen geretteten __ Oleander. Allerdings ist nicht alles einheimisch. Ich habe eher solche Pflanzen wie __ Lavendel, Indianernesseln, Knöteriche, __ Funkien, __ Astern, Trommelschlägerlauch, __ Kugeldisteln und __ Sommerflieder. Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass immer etwas blüht, wo die Insekten etwas finden. Eine Brennnesselecke hatte ich auch, bis sie von einem Volltrunkenden, der sich neulich im Garten verirrt hatte, völlig niedergetrampelt wurde.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2017)

Hei, den hab ich heute aus der Vogeltränge gefischt...
Wieder ein Tier, das ich noch nie gesehen habe...
Sah schon gefährlich aus mir den Zangen...
 
Die Recherche hat ergeben, das es sich um einen Balkenschröter handelt. Größe etwa 2,5cm
Mit dem __ HIrschkäfer verwandt, die Larven fressen morsches Holz, die __ Käfer lecken an Baumsäften.
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2017)

heute bei der Hitze tummelten sich neben __ Landkärtchen, Tagpfauenaugen, Kohlweißlingen, Ochsenaugen und Bläulingen erstmalig seit vielen Jahren auch wieder Kaisermäntel im Garten (und deren gleich 5)


----------



## dizzzi (19. Juli 2017)

Hi Folks,

mir ist ein Terrakotta-Topf zu bruch gegangen, und da dachte ich, ich lege die Scherben mal in den Bachlauf, um die Kanten abzurunden. Ich habe vor die zu Deko.- und Versteckzwecken später in den Teich zu legen. Nun habe ich die Tage mal nachgeschaut, ob das scharfkantige nun weg ist. Ja ist schon ganz gut, aber unter allen Scherben, hat sich schon irgendetwas wohnlich eingerichtet.
Habt ihr eine Idee, was das sein/werden könnte. Die fühlen sich im Bachlauf anscheinend sehr wohl.

LG

Udo


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2017)

Kriebelmückenlarven ... die haben gerne strömendes/bewegtes Wasser.

LG
Helmut


----------



## dizzzi (19. Juli 2017)

Ok. Rausnehmen, oder in den Flachbereich legen. Fressen doch bestimmt die Goldfische, oder?

Lg 

Udo


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2017)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten mangels Mückenlarven und Fische. Aber was man hier so liest fressen Goldfische gerne Lebendfutter.

LG
Helmut


----------



## dizzzi (19. Juli 2017)

Sobald das Gewitter weg ist, leg ich mal eine Scherbe in den Teich. Mal schauen, wie die Goldfische reagieren...
Ich werde berichten...

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (19. Juli 2017)

...wie die Geier auf Eingeweide...Sobald die Scheiben saubergelutscht sind, lege ich die wieder in den Bachlauf ...


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich bei mir einen Stein mit Mückenlarven vom Bachlauf in den Teich lege, schäumt es vor Fischen. Auch die koi gehen wie die wilden drauf los. Tja, Fleisch kann man eben nur durch Fleisch ersetzen


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2017)

Alles was hüpft und krabbelt ist seltener geworden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2017)

was in Deutschland wild grünt und blüht ja auch und deswegen werden natürlich auch Viecher die davon leben zwangläufig weniger

ist halt auch immer die Frage was man überhaupt als Ausgangsreferenz nimmt 

Beispiel Sperlinge: 

vor rund 1000 Jahren war dieser als ehemaliger Steppenvogel hier im damals mit rund 90% sehr dichten Wäldern bedeckten Deutschland nur extrem selten anzutreffen. Erst durch die ab 11-12. Jahrhundert einsetzende immense Umweltzerstörung (der Waldbestand wurde innerhalb 200 Jahren auf nur noch 10% zurückgedrängt) konnte sich der Vogel innerhalb kürzester Zeit massiv ausbreiten. (betrifft übrigens alle der in Deutschland anzutreffenden Arten von Tier und Pflanzen die nicht im dichten Wald daheim waren). Wenn dann heute Vogelschützer meinen die Vögel würden aussterben, weil es heute nur noch 1/3-1/4 der >10 Millionen der 50er Jahre gibt , sollten sie mal bedenken das das immer noch mehr als das 1000fache eines vollkommen natürlichen Bestandes wäre der in einen vollkommen wilden Deutschland ohne Menschen leben würde (dann wär nämlich wieder sehr schnell alles mit dichten Wald bedeckt wo für Körnerfresser ein ziemlicher Nahrungsmange herrscht)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Frank,
in Vielem stimme ich dir ja zu...aber hier geht es um Insekten - nicht um Körner. Viele Vögel brauchen Insekten zur Aufzucht ihrer Kinder - z.B. auch Sperlinge. Es gibt verhältnismäßig wenig reine Körnerfresser bei den Vögeln . Vor allen Dingen brauchen die Küken oft tierisches Eiweiß ('meine' Spatzen holen sich während der Brutaufzuchtszeit immer ein paar  Mehlwürmer und das, obwohl sie eigentlich reine Körnerfresser sind.)
Natürlich geht die Entwicklung der Fauna und Flora immer weiter - auch dank der menschlichen Einwirkung. Das allerdings innerhalb einer (wir reden hier nicht von 1000 Jahren sondern von 20 Jahren) - gemessen an der Entwicklungsgeschichte der heutigen Zivilisation - sehr kurzen Zeit eine doch so gravierende Veränderung der Fauna stattfindet, ist schon erschreckend. Zumal die Auswirkungen dieser Veränderung von uns simplen Menschen gar nicht erkannt werden können.
Die Obstbauern z.b. haben eine Lobby. Deshalb wird über das Bienensterben berichtet. Was mit den Tieren ist, die von anderen Insekten leben,  interessiert kaum jemanden. Dabei geht doch die Nahrungskette immer weiter.....bis hin zum Menschen (o.k. - der bekommt sein Essen ja von Rewe).
Wenn ihr demnächst weniger __ Libellen an euren Teich seht - nun ja, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die einfach nicht genug zu fressen finden. Und wenn Meisen, Heckenbraunellen, Zaunkönige, etc.pp. immer weniger werden - mag es daran liegen, dass sie ihren Nachwuchs nicht mehr genügend Futter zum hungrigen Schnabel bringen können.
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/insekten-und-spinnen/20997.html
petra


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Juli 2017)

pema schrieb:


> h nicht genug zu fressen finden. Und wenn Meisen, Heckenbraunellen, Zaunkönige, etc.pp. immer weniger werden - mag es daran liegen, dass sie ihren Nachwuchs nicht mehr genügend Futter



Bei mir haben dieses Jahr die Blaumeisen Ca 2-3 Wochen früher zu brüten begonnen. Durch den erneuten Wintereinbruch Ende April haben sie für den Nachwuchs nichts zu fressen gefunden und der Nachwuchs ist verhungert.
Lag nicht an weniger Insekten, sondern einfach am Wetter. Also ist die Population nächstes Jahr auch geringer. Es waren aber nicht nur Blaumeisen davon betroffen, sondern auch andere Arten. 
Somit werden sich nächstes Jahr die Insekten auch mehr vermehren. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Natur schon das richtige macht. Und der Mensch, ist doch auch nur ein Säugetier. Dann stirbt hält diese Rasse auch mal aus. In der Zeit der Evolution ist das sowieso egal. Arten kommen und gehen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Und der Mensch, ist doch auch nur ein Säugetier.


Benimmt sich aber wie eine Bakterie die erst selbst stirbt wenn der Wirt stirbt und keine Alternative Nahrungsquelle zur Verfügung steht


----------



## pema (20. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Benimmt sich aber wie eine Bakterie die erst selbst stirbt wenn der Wirt stirbt und keine Alternative Nahrungsquelle zur Verfügung steht


Der Mensch als Parasit...das würde es eigentlich treffen.
petra


----------



## pema (20. Juli 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Natur schon das richtige macht.


Tja, wenn man sie mal machen lassen würde.
petra


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2017)

Kleine Krabbler


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2017)

hier flogen einem am Samstag auch ordenlich Kerbviecher um die __ Nase. Selbst Bienemassen (bei hektarweise __ Blutweiderich und Superflugwetter für Insekten aber auch kein Wunder - ach ja, auch ein gutes Beispiel wie invasiv sich Lythrum salicaria in einem Jahr ausbreiten kann. Das ist normalerweise der Boden des oberen Teiles des Edersee, liegt aber hier an der Ecke schon wegen dem winterlichem Wassermangel seit letzten Sommer trocken)


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2017)

Gestern Mittag habe ich das erste Mal Bienen, Hummeln und __ Schwebfliegen in der Masse gesehen, wie man es eigentlich kennt: Auf dem __ Oregano. Das Zeug ist zwar megalästig - aber die Insekten lieben es. Deshalb steht es bei uns an fast jeder Ecke. Immer noch besser als Giersch


----------



## jenso (30. Juli 2017)

Den musste ich auf der erweiterten Hunderunde einfach ablichten.

 Gruß

Jens


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2017)

Hier werden es jetzt auch ein paar mehr . Es sind auch Bienen dabei


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2017)

Hei, die Überraschung des Tages...den hab ich hier auch noch nie gesehen.
  
Ein __ Russischer Bär...
Er saß heute um die Mittagszeit auf meinem __ Oregano...
VG Monika


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hatte durch Zufall mal die Kamera in der Hand


----------



## dizzzi (7. Aug. 2017)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich den __ Lavendel etwas stützen. Da sehe ich doch 5 Bienen.
500 Prozent Steigerung gegen über letzen Jahr. Kleine Junge Bienen.
Auch wenn in den Gartenlehrbüchern steht das der Lavendel jetzt gestutzt werden soll.
Der bleibt erst mal stehen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2017)

Wer mag zählen?
Der kann gern vorbei kommen


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern hatte ich Besuch von einem __ Taubenschwänzchen. Hatte ich auch noch nie gesehen. Bild ist leider etwas unscharf.
 
LG

Udo


----------



## domserv (26. Sep. 2017)

Die gibts bei uns auch. Mir ist leider auch noch kein Bild gelungen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2017)

Hi,

das Alien hier ist mir die Tag am Fuße des Mont Ventoux an der Ouveze vor die Kamera gekommen. Die erste Mantis religiosa die ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Tomy26 (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Bei uns sammeln sich Abends an der warmen Neonrühre seid ein paar Tagen zwei __ Hornissen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2017)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei uns sammeln sich Abends an der warmen Neonrühre seid ein paar Tagen zwei __ Hornissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 192658



das ist recht normal. Die alte Königin ist tot, der Nestzusamenhalt ist dahin, die Arbeiterinnen kümmern sich net mehr großartig um die letzten Larven  und strommern nun die letzten Tage ihres Lebens alleine umher


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo. Weiß jemand von Euch was das ist. Es hat die Größe einer __ Hornisse und fauschige Beine. Der Körper ist komplett Schwarz und die Flügel leuchten dunkelblau. Ich hab sie heute früh nach dem Lüften im Fensterbrett gehabt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2017)

Hi 

google mal nach Holzbiene

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Okt. 2017)

Um noch mal auf den Anfang dieses threads zurückzukommen, die Wahrnehmung des Insektenrückgangs ist ja mehr oder weniger diffus und rein quantitativ und qualtativ schwer einzuschätzen, weil systematische Langzeitbeobachtungen eher nicht vorhanden sind. Es gibt allerdings eine, allerdings nicht flächendeckende aber wohl übertragbare, Langzeitstudie: der Entomologische Verein Krefeld zählt an ausgewählten Standorten seit fast dreißig Jahren Insekten und die Ergebnisse wurden jetzt wissenschaftlich ausgewertet. Erschreckend. http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/i...-insektenschwund-in-deutschland-1.3713567!amp


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2017)

wer Schuld ist am Artenschwund der Insekten steht zumindest eindeutig fest.

die Landwirtschaft mit

ausufernden Monokulturen (z.T. auch dank sogenannter "Naturschützer" mit der Forderung nach immer mehr "CO2 neutraler Energie aus heimischen Anbau")

schrumpfender Arten-/Sortenvielfalt (gibt z.B in sämtlichen Obstanbaugebieten ja kaum noch 2-3 "genormte" Sorten von Äpfel, Birnen, Pflaumen, Kirschen und Co. die angepflanzt werden, und selbst bei den Stauden/Sommerblumen/Blühgehölzen im Handel ist heute fast nur noch ein "Minimalsortiment" anzutreffen. Auch hier gibts fast nur noch solche Arten die sich in industiellem Maßstab in kürzester Zeit vermehren lassen, Insekten aber oft kaum nutzen bieten)
selbst die Wäldern werden ja meißt nur noch als Monokulturen bewirtschaftet und alles was net auch Fichte, Buche oder Co ist rausgeräumt damit die Harvester besser rienkommen

Flurbereinigungen (weg mit Hecken, Brachen, mäandernden Bächen, Tümpeln, unbearbeiteten Grünstreifen rund um die Felder/an Wegen, stören nur bei der Feldarbeit und sind Unkrautherde)

Überdüngungen (selbst auf den Wiesen/Weiden damit außer Gras bloß nix anders wächst - Düngmittel, egal ob Kunst- oder Biodünger sind für fast sämtliche Wildblumenarten ein akutes Gift)

massiver Anwendung von Insektiziden/Herbiziden

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Okt. 2017)

dieser Bericht ist gerade erschienen
https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/10/23291.html

Allerhöchste Zeit Dinge zu ändern!


----------



## domserv (20. Okt. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wer Schuld ist am Artenschwund der Insekten steht zumindest eindeutig fest.
> 
> die Landwirtschaft mit
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu. Der Bauernverband wehrt sich allerdings gegen diese Vorwürfe. Ohne Einsicht wird sich daher nichts ändern.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Okt. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Ohne Einsicht wird sich daher nichts ändern.


Jetzt wäre eigentlich die goldene Gelegenheit, "harte Ministerien" in denen man wirklich was drehen kann (Landwirtschaft, Verkehr z.B.), nicht mehr mit lahmarschigen Lobbyfreunden zu besetzen


----------



## dizzzi (20. Okt. 2017)

Doch, es wird sich mit 100%-Sicherheit, sich etwas ändern. Und zwar wenn der Homo sapiens ausgestorben ist. Dann hat die Natur wieder eine Chance.


----------



## Ls650tine (27. Nov. 2017)

Wenn es immer weniger einheimische Insekten gibt... ich habe einen Ausländer, der im dem Mittelmeerraum beheimatet war...

Bernsteinschabe in Süddeutschland angekommen

Ich habe schon ein paar Exemplare gesichtet. Scheint (wie so manches andere Insekt) im Herbst in die Wohnungen zu flüchten. Da sie ursprünglich im Mittelmeerraum angesiedelt war, kommt sie dem Klimawandel geschuldet auch bei uns vor. Sie ist gegenüber ihren Namensgenossen wohl kein Lebensmittel-Schädling.

Na denn… meine Katze hat ein neues Spielzeug


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernstein-Waldschabe

Lg. Tine


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2017)

Macht nichts Tine, Glyphosat würde durchgewunken von Muttern und darf weitere 5 Jahre verwendet werden. 
Da gibt es keine "Unkräuter" mehr und auch keine Insekten die davon leben müssen. 

Gibt es den auch in groß?


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> durchgewunken von Muttern


Na, na, aber nicht doch ...
Das ist eine aus dem Kontext gerissene falsche Verallgemeinerung und verbreitet ein falsches Bild.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2017)

Finde ich nicht.
Wenn bei uns was am Chef vorbei gemacht wird, muss er dafür auch den Kopf hinhalten. 
Und das sie von der Abstimmung nichts gewusst hätte kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dafür ist es schon zu lange Thema. 
Jedoch das die SPD sich erst jetzt zu Wort meldet und nicht schon vorher darauf hinweist ist mal wieder nur Stimmungsmache.
Peinlich sowas.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2017)

Die bloße Reduzierung auf 'Muttern' ist aber hier dennoch komplett falsch.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Nov. 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Na denn… meine Katze hat ein neues Spielzeug


Lecker.
Falls die sich überhaupt von der kuscheligen Rheinebene auf unsere garstig-zugigen Höhen trauen, bleiben sie vermutlich vor dem Haus im üppig gemulchten Herbstlaub. Die wären dann wohl eher Wintervorrat für Amseln und Elstern als Katzenspielzeug. Drinnen hab ich schon mindestens eine Hauswinkelspinne. Die Schaben dürften's also schwer haben.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Nov. 2017)

Hei, find ich auch schlimm mit dem Glyphosat, egal wer das weitergewunken hat.
Monsanto hätte ja sonst auch umsonst die ganzen Zuchten für glyphosatresistentes F1 Saatgut gemacht.

Das Zeug is Krebserregend und wird in vielen Lebensmitteln und im Trinkwasser nachgewiesen. Wäre das nicht genug Grund es zu verbieten?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das man neben Feldern wohnt, wo das versprüht wird?
Oder dort Erholung sucht und mit Fiffi spazierengeht.
Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich das in den Garten spritzen, besonders wenn rausreißen von Unkraut, bevor es blüht ebenso helfen würde.
Oder Abdecken mit Folie und Rindenmulch drauf..das is wenigstens nicht giftig.
Bei Hartnäckigen Wurzelunkäutern kann ich es ja noch verstehen..aber das meiste, was damit bearbeitet wird, könnte mechanisch ebenso entfernt werden.
Und das wächst genauso schnell wieder nach, wie wenn gespritzt wird. Aber man sieht das Zeug nicht, also immer druff damit...
Im Sommer hatte ich auch eine Waldschabe an der Hauswand sitzen...boa bin ich erschrocken...
Aber solange das Vieh draußen bleibt...meinetwegen...
Hab es erstmal in den Lupenbecher und recherchiert, wer das is...
Konnte dann Entwarnung geben...
VG Monika


----------



## dizzzi (28. Nov. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> ...Das Zeug is Krebserregend ...


Hallo Monika,
Weißt du schon genaueres? Mein Kenntnisstand ist,  ein Gutachten sagt ja das andere Gutachten sagt nein. 
lg
Udo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Nov. 2017)

Egal ob Schmidt die Umweltministerin jetzt mit oder ohne Merkels Duldung hintergangen hat, ich hoffe, das war's jetzt mit GroKo 
Der Schaden ist da, und Herr Sch. wird nie wieder Minister sein, aber wetten, in spätestens 6 Monaten fängt er bei Bayer oder Syngenta oder so an? Meine Erziehung verbietet mir, ihn als das zu benennen für das ich ihn halte, aber ich wünsch ihm Furunkel an den Hintern, ja.

Es geht auch nicht darum, ob Glyphosat "wahrscheinlich krebsfördernd" ist, das ist die gleiche Einschätzung, die auch auf rotes Fleisch z.B. angewendet wird, man muss keinen Krebs bekommen. Es geht eher darum:


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Monsanto hätte ja sonst auch umsonst die ganzen Zuchten für glyphosatresistentes F1 Saatgut gemacht.


Und das betrifft ja jetzt nicht nur Monsanto sondern die ganze Aggrochemie-Sparte (das Doppel-G ist Absicht). Es geht darum, dass eine umweltfreundliche Landwirtschaft über Jahre blockiert wird, dass ein sozialer Umbau und gezielte Förderung umweltfreundlicherer Bauern, "echte" Preise für "echte" Lebensmittel usw. blockiert werden. Ein politischer Flurschaden ohne Gleichen. Naja, Flurschaden, das passt ja immerhin zu diesem Dings äh Nochlandwirtschaftsverweser.
Ich habs soooo satt ey


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Nov. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Monika,
> Weißt du schon genaueres? Mein Kenntnisstand ist,  ein Gutachten sagt ja das andere Gutachten sagt nein.
> lg
> Udo


Das ist eine Einschätzung der WHO, aber wie gesagt, es heisst nicht, dass Glyphosat krebserregend ist, es ist eben nicht *sicher *krebserregend, schon gar nicht in der Dosis, die jeder von uns inzwischen in seinem/ihrem Urin nachweisen könnte. Das Kernproblem ist tatsächlich aus meiner Sicht die g.-resistenten Pflanzen und die damit einhergehenden immer hartnäckigere Resistenzen entwickelnden Schädlinge. Das ist ein Teufelskreis, in dem "Normalopflänzchen" und "Normalebienchen" keine Chance mehr haben. Statt dessen dürfen sich Konzerne die Welt machen, wie's ihnen grad gefällt.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2017)

Mit den letzten beiden Beiträgen kommen wir doch der Sache langsam näher ...

Und ich könnte fast behaupten, denke ich vermutlich zu glauben, dass der Herr Minister auch irgendeiner anderen Partei zugehörig sein könnte und trotzdem genauso entschieden hätte. Man denke nur an das angerichtete Elend der Regierung vor 'Muttern' ...

Man kann die Glyphosat-Sache drehen und wenden wie man will: Solange es keinen geeigneten und durchgetesteten 'Glyphosat-Ersatzstoff' gibt, solange wird es diese Problematik geben. 
Oder es muss erst etwas sichtbar und nachweislich 'Schlimmes' passieren, denn die Menschheit wird immer erst einen kleinen Schritt vor dem Abgrund richtig reagieren ...  Hoffentlich ...


Gruß Carsten


PS und OT:


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> ... und die damit einhergehenden immer hartnäckigere Resistenzen entwickelnden Schädlinge.


Bin auch gespannt, wie lange Antibiotika noch wirksam ist ...


----------



## Anja W. (18. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, wie lange Antibiotika noch wirksam ist ...



OT: Komm mal einen Tag ins Labor der klinischen Mikrobiologie und ich zeige Dir an manchen Befunden wie lange: bis gestern. Und auch die Antibiotika, die noch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können, werden umweltnah für was Anderes benutzt. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## DbSam (18. Dez. 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> und ich zeige Dir an manchen Befunden wie lange: bis gestern. Und auch die Antibiotika, die noch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können, werden umweltnah für was Anderes benutzt.


Ja, leider. Deshalb meine Bemerkung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2017)

... es wurde gerade berichtet:
http://www.fr.de/wissen/unkrautvernichter-darum-ist-glyphosat-so-gefaehrlich-a-1407177

WANN  wollen wir eigentlich aufwachen?


----------



## marcus18488 (31. Dez. 2017)

Toller Bericht, leider nichts unbekanntes und neues.  Auch einen Lösungsvorschlag vermisse ich. 
Würde sehr gerne ein Jahr mein Gehalt, meinen Urlaub und meine Arbeitszeit mit Frau Finckh tauschen. Der anschließende Bericht würde mich dann interessieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2018)

Hi Eva -Maria,

ich befürworte das Zeug zwar auch net,

aber was da in letzter Zeit so alles ohne gesicherte, wissenschaftliche Beweise (eindeutig aussagekräftige Beweise zur Gesundheitsbelastungen lassen sich nämlich net von Heute auf Morgen sondern erst nach 10-20 und mehr Jahren finden) verbreitet wird geht so langsam auch auch keine Kuhhaut mehr

Ist ohne gesicherte Daten halt so ein eindeutiger Beweiß wie

Bioprodukte erhöhen die Risiken an Herz-Kreislaufwerkrankungen und Krebs zu erkranken.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2018)

Die Feuerwanzen haben gestern die erste Sonne genossen.

     

Haben was von Indiomasken oder so.


----------



## StefanBO (6. März 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich befürworte das Zeug zwar auch net,
> 
> aber was da in letzter Zeit so alles ohne gesicherte, wissenschaftliche Beweise (eindeutig aussagekräftige Beweise zur Gesundheitsbelastungen lassen sich nämlich net von Heute auf Morgen sondern erst nach 10-20 und mehr Jahren finden) verbreitet wird geht so langsam auch auch keine Kuhhaut mehr
> 
> ...



Also, nach dem "aber" kam "aber" nichts wirklich sinnvolles mehr von dir ... 

Vereinfacht gesagt:

Es gibt grundsätzlich keine gesicherten eindeutig aussagekräftigen Beweise mehr. Also auch nicht zur Unbedenklichkeit von Produkten. Eigentlich kann man auch sagen, es gibt nichts Unbedenkliches mehr. Insofern ergibt wenigstens dein ironischer Schlusssatz wieder Sinn 

(Fast) jedes Produkt enthält heutzutage tausende von Zusatzstoffen, Mikroteilchen, Irgendwasgedöns ... Die Angabe dieser Stoffe auf der Verpackung würde den Verbraucher doch nur unnötig verwirren. Immerhin "darf" der Verbraucher Anfragen zu „Besonders besorgniserregende Stoffen “ im Sinne der der europäischen Chemikalienverordnung REACH stellen. Einfache Abfragemöglichkeiten gibt es nicht, geschweige denn eine Hinweispflicht. Das ist kein Neo-irgendwas-Wirtschaftsliberalobbyismus, das ist ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit  Genau wie Bankenkrise/Immobilienblase, Risikomanagement (Deepwater Horizon, Fukushima und und und), Dieselgate - Betrug gehört doch längst zum "guten Umgangston", Konsequenzen sind hier nicht mehr zu befürchten. Höchstens für die, die so etwas mit "illegalen Mitteln" aufdecken. Die Forderung nach der "Todesstrafe" (dort, wo es sie gibt) oder moderner "knallhartem Durchgreifen"  kommt doch nur für die Whistleblower auf, aber doch nicht für die Täter.

Was von Wirtschaftsliberalen/Neoliberalen/Lobbyisten der "bestehenden" Technologien verbreitet wird, geht so langsam auf keine Kuhhaut mehr! 

Und nein, das ist nicht nur die Umkehrung deiner "Phrasen", sondern ich beziehe mich da u.a. konkret auf ein Pamphlet aus dem direkten FDP-Umfeld. Von diesem ehemaligen EU-Abgeordneten und bekennenden selbstverliebten Demagogen (er gibt entlarvende Interviews) ohne jeden wissenschaftlichen Bezug - vielleicht weißt du, was ich meine!?

Anscheinend geht es nur noch darum, welche "Freunde" mir oder der Partei am meisten nutzen. Wer bezahlt meinen Urlaub, wer meine Hotelrechnung, wer vermittelt mir günstige Kredite, wer hat schwarze Koffer, die er mir (für die Partei) gegen mein Ganovenehrenwort, dass ich mich bei Befragungen an nichts erinnere und ihn nicht verpfeife, übergibt. Und wenn nicht sofort, dann bekomme ich für meine Schauspielkünste halt später einen lukrativen Posten. Es wird gewulfft, wir werden verkohlt, Politiker sind einfach ausgekocht - und wenn diese Linie unter Mutti wenigstens in den offensichtlichsten und peinlichsten Ausprägungen an Stellenwert verliert, und Blender und Kopierer an Parteirückhalt verlieren und (vorübergehend) ins gelobte Land aufbrechen, dann springen Populisten (gemeint sind die F-Parteien) gerne ein, um ein paar der an diese Richtungen abgegebenen Prozentpunkte zu holen.

Und das Wahlrecht und Parteistrukturen (Führerprinzip, Außenwirkung statt Inhalte entscheiden) verhindert, dass "ehrliche" Politiker die derart aufgenbauten Hürden überwinden können. Es wird Zeit für ein Wahlrecht 2.0 und dessen Weiterentwicklung. Expertenwissen statt Populismus!

So, dass als mein ironischer/sarkastischer Kommentar zur Situation, dass so langsam alle im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien eigentlich keine gute Wahl darstellen. Und den anderen Parteien, fehlen Leute mit Außenwirkung, die fundierte Inhalte auf einfache Weise vermitteln können.

Zu deinen "gesicherten Daten": Wenn diese nach deinen Vorstellungen und Anforderungen vorliegen, gibt es diese Produkte längst nicht mehr. Was hält sich heutzutage schon noch 10-20 Jahre? In einer Welt der Konzerne, und Aufkäufe, und Zerschlagungen. Die "Killerstoffe" werden rasant weiterentwickelt. Es kommt ja auch kein Wirtschaftsliberaler auf die Idee zu fordern, dass vor der Erteilung von neuen Zulassungen erst mal 10-20 Jahre getestet werden soll. Und vergeben werden die Forschungsaufträge von den Herstellerfirmen selber - und jetzt rate mal, welche Forschungsinstitute mehr Aufträge bekommen. Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Vergaberecht. Oder Umweltrecht. Oder womit auch immer. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und Möglichkeiten, Gesetze zu umgehen, gibt es zur Genüge. Wer hat wohl mehr Geld und dadurch auch Manpower und "Freunde" in der Politik, und dadurch auch den längeren Atem, wenn es um die Durchsetzung von Interessen geht?!

Zumal die Zulassungsanforderungen ja auf "wissenschaftlichen Standards" beruhen, die in den 70er und vielleicht noch 80er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts des vorigen Jahrtausends "modern" und ein Fortschritt waren, in der heutigen Zeit aber nur noch ein Feigenblatt darstellen. Vom Stand der Wissenschaft, insbesondere seit der Digitalisierung, haben diese Standards nur noch einen zu geringen Bruchteil gemein.

LD50 - ein Witz! "Nicht bienenschädlich" ist, was unter isolierten Laborbedingungen ohne Berücksichtigung von Wechselwirkungen dazu führen würde, dass nur so viele Bienen unmittelbar getötet werden, dass diese Verluste durch den dann zum Tragen kommenden  "Fortpflanzungsüberschuss" wieder ausgeglichen werden können. "Nachhaltigkeit" halt. Neonicotinoide und Co. müssen in den von dir geforderten langwierigen Untersuchungsreihen von verschiedenen Stellen hinreichend untersucht werden, bevor man anfängt darüber nachzudenken, diese Stoffe langsam vom Markt zu nehmen - wenn es denn wirtschaftlich zumutbar ist, und keine früher erteilten Genehmigungen dem entgegenstehen. Sonst wäre es ja zu teuer, diese neuen Erkenntnisse umzusetzen.

Glyphosat. Was nicht den "wissenschaftlichen Standards" entspricht, wie LD 50, Bezug auf eine für Zulassungstests aufgeführte Art, isolierte Wirkung unter Laborbedingungen ohne Berücksichtigung von Wechselwirkungen oder aus anderen Gründen geschwächten Tieren,  wird als "nicht den wissenschaftlichen Standards entsprechend" zurückgewiesen, und soll erst mal in Untersuchungsreihen über Jahre bis Jahrzehnte untersucht werden. Wildbienen? Amphibien? Stehen nicht auf der Standardliste. Und da es eben oft nicht mehr nur um einzelne, isolierte Stoffe geht, für die diese Zulassungstests ausschließlich sind, ist das ganze Verfahren oft einfach nur noch lächerlich. Glyphosat ist der Stoff, das verkaufte Produkt ist ein Cocktail. Wenn es dann die Zusatzstoffe sind, die in der Kombination die Probleme bereiten ...

Also, klar wird von Populisten, Lobbyisten, Politikern, Journalisten, allgemeinen Medien und Internetkommentatoren *jede* denkbare Meinung auf eine Art und Weise vertreten, die auf keine Kuhhaut geht. Aber sich daraus etwas zusammenhanglos rauszupicken, und (nur) dem dann "höherwertige" Argumente der Gegenseite entgegenzusetzen, oder die Gegenargumente gleich frei zu erfinden, die man dann anschließend "entkräftet", das kann es doch auch nicht sein.

Okay, ich schweife ab. Und habe auch keine Lust mehr, mir das alles noch mal durchzulesen, oder gar zu bearbeiten. Nuff said


----------



## dizzzi (20. Juni 2018)

Frohe Kunde aus meinem Garten.
Dieses Jahr schon deutlich mehr Bienen gesehen, als letztes Jahr.
Ernüchterung: ist auch nicht schwer.
Letztes Jahr: 2
Dieses Jahr: schon 20.

Habe einen Bericht im TV gesehen, dass es den Bienen in der Stadt mittlerweile besser geht als auf den ländlichen Feldern.
Blumen auf dem Balkon besser als Monokulturen.

Traurig...

Ich jedenfalls freue mich über jede Biene die ich dieses Jahr sehe.
Habe auch schon mehr Schmetterlinge als letztes Jahr.

Lg

Udo
PS. Die Insekten brauchen uns nicht. Aber wir sie.
Wenn wir nicht mehr sind. Die Insekten werden immer noch da sein....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2018)

Honigbienen waren hier in Frühjahr kaum zu sehen, trotzdem sind alle Bäume/Sträucher übervoll mit Früchten (selbst meine __ Magnolien tragen "gewaltige" Mengen an "Zapfen"). Erst seit Mai sind wieder deutlich mehr Honigbienen zu sehen, ein neuer Imker hat mehrere Bienenstöcke in der Gemarkung aufgestellt

Schmetterlinge waren bei den warmen, sonnigen Wetter die letzen Wochen/Monate auch immer zu sehen (Pfauenaugen, __ kleiner Fuchs, __ Zitronenfalter, __ Taubenschwänzchen, __ Aurorafalter, __ Admiral, __ Distelfalter, Raps-/kleiner-/ großer Kohlweißling, __ Schwalbenschwanz, dutzende von Nachtfalterarten
Gestern saß sogar ein großer Eisvogel auf den Laub der "Chromatella" und rüsselte an den "zu Fuß" erreichbaren Wasserschlauchblüten und nem zwischen dem Laub schwimmenden Schneckenkadaver rum. Leider hatte man die Kamera net in der Hand und als man sie geholt hatte kratzte das Viech die Kurve (stand wohl net auf fotografiert werden bei essen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tyrano86 (21. Juni 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Honigbienen waren hier in Frühjahr kaum zu sehen, trotzdem sind alle Bäume/Sträucher übervoll mit Früchten (selbst meine __ Magnolien tragen "gewaltige" Mengen an "Zapfen"). Erst seit Mai sind wieder deutlich mehr Honigbienen zu sehen, ein neuer Imker hat mehrere Bienenstöcke in der Gemarkung aufgestellt



Bei mir auch nicht, habe immer das Gefühl das dies aufgrund von fehlenden Imkern vorkommt. Ein anderer Grund ist sicherlich noch, dass Bienen ja erst ab etwas wärmeren Temperaturen durchstarten. Die Wildbienen und Hummeln sind bei uns diejenigen , die die Johannesbeeren und anderen Früchte Bestäuben.

Beneidenswert das bei dir soviele Schmetterlinge __ fliegen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auf meinem Gewürzfenchel auch __ Schwalbenschwanz Raupen, leider wurden diese sehr wahrscheinlich durch unsere oft brütenden Kohlmeisen Verspeißt, waren alle innerhalb eines Tages weg, so ist die Natur


----------



## hessi (21. Juni 2018)

Wir haben in unserer Streuobstwiese viele Kleeblüten,da wimmelts von Bienen ,meine Frau hat schon zwei Stiche abbekommen,meine 2 jährigen Zwillinge die oft in der Wiese spielen sind zum Glück bis jetzt verschont geblieben.
Glühwürmchen gibt es in diesem Jahr bei uns extrem viele,find ich.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Juli 2018)

Einer der beiden Filterteiche wird von Bienen regelrecht belagert.
Das Uferand zum Weg sowie der Wasserrand zum Teichufer sind Sammelpunkt.

Wer weis was die Bienen an einem Pflanzenschwimmring so toll finden ?
Trinken sie nur, oder sollte ich den Ring besser wegtun ? 
Ist nur der eine Ring der so belagert wird die anderen 5 werden nicht beachtet.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Wer weis was die Bienen an einem Pflanzenschwimmring so toll finden ?


Das PSt (Styropor) läst bis zu 10 % Wasser in sich ein. Möglicherweise haben die Bienen entdeckt, dass sie zwischen den Kügelchen Wasser saugen können.
Eine hat den anderen Bescheid gesagt, wo es das Wasser gibt. Dann hohlen alle Wasser um den Bienenstock zu kühlen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> sollte ich den Ring besser wegtun ?


Warum? Stören sie dich?


----------



## lollo (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

schau dir doch mal den Aufbau des Ringes an, sie kommen sich veräppelt vor, ihre Waben sehen doch änlich aus.
Wahrscheinlich wollen sie nur den Honig los werden.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Warum? Stören sie dich?


Auf keinen Fall.


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Noch mal zurück zum 'fiesen' Thema: Insektensterben.
75% weniger Insekten.
Vielleicht nicht bei dir oder mir...aber in den Testbreichen.
Das ich mir als Hausgartenbesitzer schon das dritte Insektenhotel in den Garten stelle (wer kannte vor 5 Jahren schon so etwas...jetzt kann man das beim Discounter kaufen) spricht schon Bände. 
Die Verantwortung für das Überleben von Insekten wird auf Kleingartenbesitzer übertragen.
Jeder freut sich, wenn er mal Insekten sieht, die vor 10 Jahren noch alltäglich waren. Und jeder zählt die Bienen (es sind wahrscheinlich Wildbienen) an seinen Stauden.
Das ist traurig.
Die Selbstverständlichkeit von Gestern ist vorbei...Krampfhaft versuchen wir, diesen Lebewesen ein Zuhause zu bieten: pflanzen spezielle Pflanzen an, legen Totholzhaufen an, lassen Wildkräuter stehen, etc.
Und werden es dennoch nicht schaffen.
Weil die Umwelt leider nicht aus engagierten Gartenbesitzern besteht...sondern aus Städtebauer, Agrarunternehmern und Häuslebesitzern mit Rasen und Koniferen .
Also erfreut euch noch - genau so wie ich- an jedem schönen (oder hässlichen) Krabbeltier, das ihr jetzt noch seht....wer weiß wie lange noch? 
Und das Schlimme ist: das Verschwinden wird uns noch nicht einmal mehr auffallen.
petra


----------



## dizzzi (22. Juli 2018)

Bei mir im Garten ist zum Glück deutlich mehr los als letztes Jahr.
Ich habe letztens einen Bericht gesehen, wo es den Bienen in der Stadt besser geht, als auf dem Land.
Scheiss Monokulturen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2018)

ist mir doch vorhin beim gießen ein Pferd auf den Kopp gesprungen

zum Glück keiner der Nachbarsgäule sondern ein grünes Heu-


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2018)

Hi,

55% von Deutschlands Fläche sind landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen (zu 98% intensiv genutzt)
30% Wald (der auch unter den Begriff "intensiv genutzt" fällt" und alles andere als "Natur" ist)
15% fallen auf Siedlungen, Industrieflächen, Gewässer, Straßen/Schienen, ect

landwirtschaftliche Nutzung ist folglich das größte aller Übel was Artensterben angeht.
Aber andereseit wäre ohne Landwirtschaft die Artenanzahl in Deutschland gering da hier natürlicherweise ein recht artenarmer flächendeckender Eichenmischwald vorherrschen würde (rund 80% aller Arten - auch dei meißten Insekten -  in Deutschland sind ürsprüngliche Einwanderer die erst die letzten 1000 Jahre mit dem Beginn der großen mittelalterlichen Rodungswellen in der "zerstörten Umwelt" Fuß gefaßt haben (u.a. auch die eurasische Honigbiene, welche ja eigentlich keine Art, sondern ne menschliche Schöpfung (ne Hybride) ist


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in Deutschland sind ürsprüngliche Einwanderer die erst die letzten 1000 Jahre mit dem Beginn der großen mittelalterlichen Rodungswellen in der "zerstörten Umwelt" Fuß gefaßt haben (u.a. auch die eurasische Honigbiene, welche ja eigentlich keine Art, sondern ne menschliche Schöpfung (ne Hybride) ist


Das stimmt natürlich so erst mal, viele alte Kulturlandschaften waren mal artenreiche Lebensräume wie Almwiesen, Weiden, Weinberge, Felder, Streuobstwiesen, etc. die extensiv bewirtschaftet wurden und deren Böden durch ein bisschen Viehtritt oder Ernte ohne schweres Gerät kaum verdichtet wurden.
Heute ist die Wiese überdüngt, die Streuobstwiesen der artenarmen Plantage gewichen, der Weinberg betoniert und zu Tode gespritzt, die Almwiesen werden mit Skihang, Schneekanone und Pistenraupe "tot" gedrückt, und der Acker wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast, intensiv ausgelaugt, tot gespritzt und erschwerend auch noch durch schwere Maschinen regelrecht planiert. Damit da überhaupt noch was wachsen kann, wird die planierte Schicht dann wieder durch tiefes Pflügen aufgerissen. Der Lebensraum Boden stirbt also auch. Mit allen Konsequenzen: verseuchtes Grundwasser, Verschlammung und Überschwemmungen und Dingen, die jetzt womöglich noch gar nicht absehbar sind.
Ach ja und der unter intensivem Nutzungsdruck stehende Wald wird zusätzlich noch mit Kalk überdüngt.
Es stimmt. Landwirtschaft ist der Hauptübeltäter. Und dann noch die Zersiedelung. Die alten Kulturlandschaften stehen inzwischen unter Natur- und Landschaftsschutz, allein eine Vernetzung und ein genetischer Austausch zwischen den Gebieten wird immer schwieriger. Fast alle in den letzten 8000 Jahren zugewanderten Arten werden zurückgedrängt, da bleibt nicht viel. Merkt aber keiner, solange man im Baumarkt hübsche in Torf (Moor, auch so ein aussterbender Lebensraum) getopfte Blümchen kaufen kann. Und ich sag jetzt nicht "Baukindergeld", das das Problem der unbezahlbaren Mieten in Ballungsräumen nicht lösen wird, nur eine weitere Zersiedelung der Landschaft fördern oder Verkehrspolitik mit noch mehr Umgehungsstraßen und noch breiteren Autobahnen oder Freihandelsabkommen, die es uns ermöglichen, Afrika und Asien mit unseren Massentierhaltungs-Produkten zu "beglücken" usw.

Vielleicht noch was optimistisches zum Schluss: aus GB gibt es eine Studie, nach der es wohl möglich scheint, auch mit konventioneller Landwirtschaft effektiven Insektenschutz zu betreiben. Muss das mal raussuchen.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Ach ja und der unter intensivem Nutzungsdruck stehende Wald wird zusätzlich noch mit Kalk überdüngt.


Und warum übersäuert der Waldboden immer mehr?
So das die Bäume daran zu Grunde gehen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juli 2018)

Ups, jetzt hammwer beide übelst pauschalisiert. Es ist ja nicht so, dass "der" Waldboden "immer mehr übersäuert". Das differiert je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit, Niederschlägen, Luftverschmutzung. Manche Waldböden sind "von Natur aus" schon erheblich sauer, die brauchen eigentlich keinen Kalk. Der saure Regen der 70er, 80er ist durch  konsequente Maßnahmen zur Rauch- und Abgasentschwefelung zumindest in Europa und Nordamerika deutlich zurückgegangen. Stickoxide sind aber nach wie vor ein Riesenproblem. Wobei die Überdüngung durch Stickstoffeintrag (Verkehr, Landwirtschaft) in nährstoffempfindlichen Habitaten durch Kalkung enorm verschärft wird. Von Kalkung profitieren lediglich Wälder, die stark übersäuert sind und wirtschaftlich genutzte Buchenmischwälder. Das geht aber u.U. dann auf Kosten der "säureliebenden" Fauna und Flora.
Ganz gut erklärt ist der Konflikt hier, vor allem im Abschnitt "Biotopschutz contra Kalkung": https://lnv-bw.de/waldkalkung-umweltvorsorge-oder-naturschutzproblem-2/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum übersäuert der Waldboden immer mehr?
> So das die Bäume daran zu Grunde gehen.



die oberen Schichten in Wäldern sind eigentlich immer sauer da aus Unmengen sich zersetzenden Pflanzenresten (Holz, Laub) bestehend (deswegen haben ja auch Moore so einen so geringen pH-Wert, durch die dabei freiwerdenden Huminsäuren. 
Ein Wald selber hat übrigends damit keine Probleme wenn selbst ein großer Teil der "gleichalten"  Bäume abstirbt, natürlicherweise würde die sehr schnell durch neue ersetzt werden

gutes Beispiel dafür sind die großen Windwurfflächen die Kyrill hinterlassen hatte. Wo nicht großartig aufgeräumt und wieder mit Fichten besetzt wurde (wie hier vielerorts in Hessen) haben sich auf den hellen Standorten  innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren schnell große üppig blühende Strauch- und Staudenformationen entwickelt die Insekten, Vögeln, Kleinsäugern eine sehr gute Lebensgrundlage bilden. Mittlerweile ragen auch wieder die ersten Bäume/Großsträucher eines natürlich nachwachsenden Laubmischwaldes oben raus (und der besteht net nur aus __ Eichen, Buchen, Fichten - durch Wind und Vögel sind darin auch __ Walnuß, Vogelbeeren, __ Haselnuß, __ Ahorn, __ Eibe, __ Linden ect. zu finden


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2018)

Danke beantwortet jedoch nur einen Teil der Frage. 
Den ul die unteren Schichten geht es eigentlich.  Den dort ziehen die Wurzeln ihr Wasser + Mineralien so weit ich mich recht erinnere .
Und genau da waren auf Grund der Meerlage früher viel Kalk vorhanden,  welches jetzt durch den Menschen in immer tiefere Schichten wandern. Weil wir brauchen ja Trinkwasser ....
Aber genau das braucht halt auch die Flora und Fauna  

Also doch den Menschen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2018)

Hi Rene,

wenn irgendwo in der Erdgeschichte mal ein Meer war heißt das noch lange net das da dann auch heute immer (oder noch) kalkhaltige Böden vorhanden sein müssen. Gesteinsschichten wurden/werden ja auch laufend abgetragen. Zu Glück, sonst würde mein Teich und Garten hier an der Lahn heute noch auf den hohen Gipfeln des Variskischen Gebirge liegen - Kalkstein ist übrigens mit das an schnellsten erodierende Gestein

Mein Garten z.B liegt auch über einem ehemaligen tiefen Meeresteil. Kalkstein gibts hier weit und breit trotzdem net zu finden, dafür aber jede Menge Schiefer welcher aus den Faulschlammablagerung im sauerstoffarmen Meer entstand und heute das Rheinische Schiefergebirge bildet.

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juli 2018)

Morgen René,



troll20 schrieb:


> Und genau da waren auf Grund der Meerlage früher viel Kalk vorhanden, welches jetzt durch den Menschen in immer tiefere Schichten wandern. Weil wir brauchen ja Trinkwasser ....


Das stimmt so nicht. Das Grundgestein des Schwarzwaldes z. B. ist Granit, Gneis (vulkanischen Ursprungs) und Sandstein (Sediment aus Sandbänken, "Meeresstrand" bzw Ablagerungen durch vorzeitliche Gewässer.) Bodenreaktion: sauer. Das kannst du an jedem Mineralwasser "aus den Tiefen des Schwarzwaldes" sehen, die Basen Kalzium und Magnesium sind da im einstelligen mg/l-Bereich drin. Unser Trinkwasser aus Schwarzwaldquellen kommt mit einem pH von 4 bis 5 im Wasserwerk an und muss erst mal gepuffert werden, dass es die Leitungen nicht zerfrisst. Und das ist kein menschlicher Einfluss.
Früher hab ich in Pforzheim gewohnt, dort läuft die geologische Grenze zwischen Kraichgauer Muschelkalk und "saurem" Schwarzwald ziemlich genau durch's Enztal. Und das kann man sehr genau sehen, an der Farbe des Bodens und der Beschaffenheit der natürlichen Vegetation.
Die berühmten Schwarzwälder Tannenwälder sind eher säureaffin, eben angepasst an karge Böden, die Grindwaldvegetation und -fauna in den höheren, noch kargeren und teilweise moorigen Lagen ist einmalig.

Landschaften und auch Wälder sind aufgrund der natürlichen Bodenbeschaffenheit, lokalem Klima, Höhenlage usw. sehr verschieden, da kannst du nicht pauschal sagen "Die Böden versauern immer mehr" .
Zumal Schwefelsäure aus Schwerindustrie und Abgasen zumindest in Westeuropa Geschichte sind. Weltweit sieht's anders aus, aber deshalb muss man "den deutschen Wald" nicht kalken.
Übrigens ist Regenwasser immer sauer, weil Regen CO2 aus der Atmosphäre aufnimmt. Und da haben wir allerdings ein Problem, nämlich dass die Meere durch den CO2-Anstieg sowie weiterer globalen Emissionen wie z. B. Schwefel sowohl aus natürlichen wie auch industriellen Quellen langsam versauern. Und das ist wirklich schwerwiegend, weil es Ökosysteme betrifft, die flächenmäßig 3/4 des Planeten ausmachen.


----------



## Anja W. (26. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
mal wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Wir haben über unserer Haustür ein Vordach, das mit Ziegeln gedeckt ist. Heute habe ich entdeckt, dass sich da drunter Gallische Feldwespen eingenistet haben.  Letzte Woche lagen Waben unter dem Carport. Wir haben aber nicht heraus gefunden, wo sie her kamen. Ich denke, das alte Wespennest ist abgestürzt oder ausgeräubert worden und sie haben bei uns nochmal neu angefangen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls über das Empfangskomitee.

Schönen Abend
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Juli 2018)

Sowas hatten wir auch mal, im Vordach direkt vor Haustür. War völlig unproblematisch. Für jemanden, der versucht hätte die Tür aufzubrechen oder davor rumzurandalieren vielleicht nicht. Das waren so meine Gedanken, wenn ich die __ Wespen beobachtet habe. Hat aber auch niemand versucht. Im Jahr darauf waren die Wespen wieder verschwunden.

Im Speicher vom Hinterhaus mag ich mich darauf nicht verlassen. Da lagern zum Glück nur Sachen, die gerade nicht gebraucht werden, jedenfalls nicht dringend. Das ist ein alter Heuboden und der einzige noch vorhandene Zugang ist eine Holztür, die zwei Meter über dem Boden in den Angeln hängt. Entsprechend ist der schwere Riegel  nur mit wohl dosieren Hammerschlägen zu öffnen.
Ich brauchte letzte Woche ein paar leere Kisten von da oben, kletterte also mit meinem Hämmerchen auf die Leiter, klopf, klopf ... das Einflugloch direkt neben meinem Kopf hatte ich übersehen... klopf und Tür auf. Da kam mir die stinkewütende Palastwache auch  schon entgegen geschwirrt, vor meiner __ Nase an der Innenseite der Tür ein Riesenwespennest. Schnell runter von der Leiter und gaaanz weit weg, ins Haus, Terrassentür zu. Nach einer gefühlten Stunde hatten sie sich soweit beruhigt, dass ich mich traute, sachte die Tür zu zuschuppsen. Nach einer weiteren Stunde waren nur noch zwei Wächter vor dem Einflugloch zu sehen und ich konnte noch schnell den Riegel zuklopfen.
Ich denke, nach den ersten richtigen Frösten machen wir das Nest weg und legen's den Vögeln hin.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2018)

bei mir haben __ Wespen (sollten auch gallische Feldwespen sein ) das Küchenfenster in Beschlag genommen. Sie kriechen da beim Dachfächenfenster über ne Aluleiste unter das Hausdach. Und ich kann nun bei der Hitze das Fenster nachts net mehr aufmachen sonst kommen sie vom Licht angezogen in die Wohnung (es reichen schon die gelegtlichen Hornissenbesuche auf der Coutch wenns dunkel wird. Aber die lassen sich ja leicht fangen und wieder rausbefördern

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2018)

Vor drei Wochen habe ich die langen Triebe von unserem  Kiwibaum zurück geschnitten, dabei bin ich am Fallrohr der Dachrinne auf ein Wespennest gestoßen. Ich kann euch sagen so schnell war ich noch nie von der Leiter.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Juli 2018)

Wahnsinn, das __ Wespen jemals auf ein rote Liste kommt, hätte ich mir als Kind nicht vorstellen können.
Jetzt freue ich mich über jedes Tier was mich in meinem Garten besucht.


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2018)

ich habe ein Wespennest mit 1m Durchmesser abzugeben, hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## lollo (28. Juli 2018)

Moin,

kannst da mal ein Bild von machen?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2018)

Oh ja!


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2018)

Aber bitte von ganz dicht dran


----------



## tosa (28. Juli 2018)

mache ich, die tun mir derzeit nix. die haben das unter der Decke im Filterhaus gebaut, selbst beim Kärchern des Filterbandes stören sie sich nicht und das obwohl ich 1m drunter stehe. Aber wer Interesse hat, kann es sich sehr gerne abholen. Im September sterben dann wohl die Arbeiter und ich denke das ich es im Oktober/November entsorgen kann.


----------



## lollo (29. Juli 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber wer Interesse hat, kann es sich sehr gerne abholen.


Hallo,
ne ne, erst die Bilder, es will doch keiner eine Katze im Sack haben.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,


gibt es eigentlich komplett schwarze __ Hornissen???

Ich hatte heute am Teich komplett schwarze Insekten die genauso aussahen wie Hornissen.
Sie haben die ganze Zeit an meiner Holzecke rum gesucht.

MFG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2018)

Franzbratfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> gibt es eigentlich komplett schwarze __ Hornissen???
> ...



Hi,

war es so was? Wenn ja sinds Holzbienen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> gutes Beispiel dafür sind die großen Windwurfflächen die Kyrill hinterlassen hatte. Wo nicht großartig aufgeräumt und wieder mit Fichten besetzt wurde (wie hier vielerorts in Hessen) haben sich auf den hellen Standorten innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren schnell große üppig blühende Strauch- und Staudenformationen entwickelt die Insekten, Vögeln, Kleinsäugern eine sehr gute Lebensgrundlage bilden. Mittlerweile ragen auch wieder die ersten Bäume/Großsträucher eines natürlich nachwachsenden Laubmischwaldes oben raus (und der besteht net nur aus __ Eichen, Buchen, Fichten - durch Wind und Vögel sind darin auch __ Walnuß, Vogelbeeren, __ Haselnuß, __ Ahorn, __ Eibe, __ Linden ect. zu finden


Bei uns überwuchert der Adlerfarn alles. Bis 2 m Hoch. Der beschattet alles. Da kommt nichts an Naturverjüngung hoch.

Ich habe das Zeug mehrfach im Wald mit einer Sense geschnitten, kommt sehr schnell wieder. Zum Herbst alle voll mit den Zähen Laub des Adlerfarn. Unser Försterkönnte wohl kotzen bei dem Zeug.  Habe dann letzten Herbst jetzt einige Bäume in 0,8-1,2 m gekauft. Die Habe ich jetzt dazwischen verteilt und versuche die Frei zu halten. Das kann man Hobby mäßig machen. Bist aber Platt wie hulle wenn du mal so über 100 Höhenmetern um 20-30  Bäume herum das Adlerfarn schneidest. Sind jetzt fast über dem Farn. Wenn die den erst mal ein bisschen beschatten hoffe ich weiteres Pflanzen zu können. Maronen, Nußbäume und Baumhaselnuss......

Bin damit angefangen selbst Bäume im Garten vor zu ziehen. So ab 1,5m sollen die dann in den Wald. 
Hoffe meine verlinkten Bilder werden angezeigt:
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
https://green-24.de/forum/green24-e-v-baumanzucht-projekt-t99579-435.html
Da sind einige extra für Vögel und Insekten ausgewählt



> Totto hat geschrieben:Einiges Ausgesäht...Anfang Mai 2017 gesät
> 
> __ Blauglockenbaum - Paulownia tomentosa (reichlich Samen) scheint sich nix zu rühren
> __ Kornelkirsche . Cornus mas scheint sich was zu rühren
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2018)

Hi Torsten,

zu deinen Aussaaten

Blauglockenbäume sind Kaltkeimer, da keimts also auch  erst was nach den ersten Winter nach der Aussaat

Samen vom __ Amberbaum brauchen oft 2 Jahre bis sie keimen (und nur recht frische Samen sind keimfähig)

die Samen von Sequoia sempervirens haben schon von Natur aus eine sehr miserable Keimfähigkeit (nur um 10%). Brauchen zur Keimung wohl auch ein schönes Waldbrandmillieu um sich herum da sie erst nach Bränden gut keimen

die 5 Monate Keimdauer bei der Sorbus intermedia stimmen schon soweit. Wenn sie denn erst im September/Oktober  ausgesät worden wären. Im Mai gesät mußten sie ja erst mal zwangsläufig ein halbes Jahr untätig im Boden warten bis es endlich mehrere Monate kühles/kaltes Wetter gab

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2018)

Ist das die Larve einer Eintagsfliege? Ich keschere diese mom jeden Tag aus dem Schwimmteich. Leider nur ein schlechtes Handyfoto


----------



## Franzbratfisch (30. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war es so was? Wenn ja sinds Holzbienen
> 
> ...




Danke,

ist ein Volltreffer. 

https://www.nabu-leipzig.de/ratgeber/blaue-holzbiene/


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
mit Insekten ist es - dank der anhaltenden Trockenheit - zumindest bei mir im Garten steil bergauf gegangen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mal zufällig einen Buchsbaumzünsler fotografiert, dieses Jahr gibt es in meiner Nachbarschaft ein paar Buchsbäume weniger . Heute ist es mir mal gelungen, eine der __ Wespen am Teich abzulichten, und auch grob zuzuordnen. Es handelt sich also um einen Vertreter der Feldwespen, die einzeln in den feuchten (!) Lehm (am Teichrand) kleine Röhren graben. Dieses Jahr sind es deutlich mehr als sonst. Auf den ersten Blick sehen sie wie unterernährte Wespen aus, die mit ihren Beinen nicht so recht was anfangen können . Also mal wieder was gelernt .


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Rolf,

ein super Foto. 
Wie arrangiert, sogar die Blätter der Blume sind alle geputzt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (4. Aug. 2018)

ups, sorry, hatte das Foto ganz vergessen, inzwischen sind offensichtlich viele Arbeiter der Hitze zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2018)

Torsten, ich weiß nicht ob ich staunen oder Dich bemitleiden soll ... 


tosa schrieb:


> und ich denke das ich es im Oktober/November entsorgen kann.


Dafür ist doch sicher eine komplette Doppelschicht an zwei Tagen notwendig, das bekommt man doch nie rückstandsfrei raus ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (4. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Torsten, ich weiß nicht ob ich staunen oder Dich bemitleiden soll ...
> 
> Dafür ist doch sicher eine komplette Doppelschicht an zwei Tagen notwendig, das bekommt man doch nie rückstandsfrei raus ...
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,
das ist meine Befürchtung. Vor allem direkt da drunter sind die Gitter wo eine Biotonne drunter ist. Also alles auslegen und auf der Folie rumtreten das nix in die Biotonne fällt.

Also wer es haben möchte.... Freiwillige vor.... die Arbeiter sind wie gesagt gerade weniger....


----------



## lollo (5. Aug. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> Also wer es haben möchte.... Freiwillige vor.... die Arbeiter sind wie gesagt gerade weniger....


Moin,

ne, ne, das ist ja dann nicht mehr vollständig, ich bin dann raus.


----------



## tosa (5. Aug. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ne, ne, das ist ja dann nicht mehr vollständig, ich bin dann raus.



ich besorge dir auch noch 500 Arbeiter für das Nest.... lach


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> ich besorge dir auch noch 500 Arbeiter für das Nest


Also die würde ich an Deiner Stelle dann doch besser behalten und auf Nestabbau spezialisieren ...  
Die Biotonne kannst Du als Bautoilette stehen lassen. Mindestens eine muss auf einer Baustelle laut Vorschrift vorhanden sein.  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (5. Aug. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> ich besorge dir auch noch 500 Arbeiter für das Nest.... lach


Hallo,
ne,ne, die Arbeiter haben ja nur eines im Kopf, wie die Kerle bei den Menschen, wenn schon, dann Arbeiterrinnen.


----------



## tosa (5. Aug. 2018)

Mensch, keiner will sowas aus der Natur.....


----------



## dizzzi (5. Aug. 2018)

Heute hatte ich eine Fersenpediküre durch __ Wespen. Die kamen immer wieder an und knabberten an der Hornhaut . Hat gekitzelt.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Aug. 2018)

Sommerloch ?


----------



## koile (5. Aug. 2018)

Hitzewelle


----------



## dizzzi (6. Aug. 2018)

Nee ist wahr...


----------



## Ida17 (8. Aug. 2018)

Möchte ich das unbedingt? Ne lass mal 
(Dafür habe ich die Elritzen...)

Insekten sind dieses Jahr wirklich viele zu beobachten. Ein paar __ Taubenschwänzchen waren auch dabei  und irgendwo im Garten/Nachbarsgarten haben __ Hornissen ein Nest gebaut


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> und irgendwo im Garten/Nachbarsgarten haben __ Hornissen ein Nest gebaut


Dito.
Die Saufen den Teich leer aber heute wurde mal wieder natürlich aufgefüllt.


----------



## Tyrano86 (10. Aug. 2018)

Erstaunlich wie groß das Nest ist. Wir haben seit Jahrzehnten erstmals __ Hornissen in der Nachbarschaft, ich weiß nicht wo genau das Nest ist, ich denke im Loch eines großen Baumes. Die Hornissen holen sich regelmäßig Wasser zum Kühlen des Nestes und an unserem __ Flieder sind sogar mehrere Arbeiterinnen die den Baum regelrecht abnagen um an Nestmaterial zu kommen, wirklich schön, schade das Hornissen wieder mal in den Medien als schlecht abgestempelt wurden. Da kam einer RTL Morgen Sendung ein toller Beitrag wie sich RTL gefeiert hat, weil sie durch einen Kammerjäger das Nest entfernen lassen haben. naja..
.


----------



## Tyrano86 (10. Aug. 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob es erlaubt ist, dass zu posten. Wer das Video noch sehen möchte, nach der Werbung ab Minute 13 [DLMURL="https://www.tvnow.de/rtl/guten-morgen-deutschland/teil-2-2-thema-u-a-__ hornissen-plage/player"]https://www.tvnow.de/rtl/guten-morgen-deutschland/teil-2-2-thema-u-a-hornissen-plage/player
[/DLMURL]
Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass das Nest stört, auch wegen Angst der Kinder. Mir ist auf der Arbeit aber nie etwas passiert, als ich im unmittelbarem Nestbereich stand. Ich bin der Meinung das gerade die seltenen __ Hornisse, mehr tolleriert werden sollten, da hätte RTL bessere Aufklärungsarbeit leisten können. 

Das Video sollte noch bis Montag verfügbar sein.


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe versucht mir das anzuschauen, es geht nicht.
Solche 'Reportagen' kann man sich nicht antun. Ich glaub, ich bin zu alt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
__ Hornissen habe ich jedes Jahr im Garten. In diesem Frühjahr sogar regelmäßig eine Königin (wenn die wegflog, konnte man sie noch in 100m Entfernung gut erkennen) - ein wirklich großes Tier.
Sie hat regelmäßig Wasser für den Nestbau hier geholt.
Jetzt sind die Arbeiterinnen am Zug...und auf der Jagd.  Letztens konnte ich noch beobachten, wie eine __ Hornisse eine Biene gefangen, getötet und weggetragen hat.
Wo sie wohnen weiß ich leider nicht...aber stören tun sie auf jeden Fall nicht.
Im Gegensatz zu den vielen __ Wespen, die immer wieder bei uns in der Küche auftauchten...aber auch da habe ich eine Lösung gefunden:
 
Wespenfütterung auf der Terrasse zusammen mit der Vogelfütterung.
 

Da ich lebende Mehlwürmer verfüttere, kommt es schon mal zu Auseinandersetzungen. Die Wespen finden die Mehlwürmer nämlich auch toll und kleinere Exemplare werden auch schon mal weggetragen.
Aber auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt kein Wespenproblem mehr in der Küche...obwohl die Futterstelle nur 3 m  von der oft offenen Küchenterrassentür entfernt ist.

petra


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Vor drei Wochen habe ich die langen Triebe von unserem  Kiwibaum zurück geschnitten, dabei bin ich am Fallrohr der Dachrinne auf ein Wespennest gestoßen. Ich kann euch sagen so schnell war ich noch nie von der Leiter.



Hab den __ Kiwi erneut zurück geschnitten, diesmal etwas entspannter das Wespennest ist jetzt verlassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hab den __ Kiwi erneut zurück geschnitten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202183



Hi Roland,

der arme Vogel

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (25. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hab den __ Kiwi erneut zurück geschnitten


Hallo,
hättest nicht machen brauchen, der war sowieso flugunfähig,  wenn ihm die Beine aber gekürzt hast, kann er jetzt auch nicht mehr weglaufen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Aug. 2018)

Ha,ha,ha,

Das Spiel muss ich dreimal pro Sommer machen, sonst kommt kein Signal mehr an meinem Receiver an. Das Teil entwickelt innerhalb 5 - 6 Wochen 3 m lange Triebe, schade das ich vorher kein Bild mit eingewachsener Sat - Schüssel gemacht habe.

   

P.S.    Ja, und nen Vogel hab ich auch.


----------



## lollo (26. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das Spiel muss ich dreimal pro Sommer machen


Moin,
und, bringt er trotzdem noch Früchte?. Wir haben noch einen sehr jungen __ Kiwi, so einen Selbstfruchter, 
der letztes Jahr wohl seinen Standort gefunden hat, da war noch nicht mals eine Blüte dran dieses Jahr.


----------



## PeBo (26. Aug. 2018)

@trampelkraut
 Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei deiner Sat-Schüssel ein zusätzlich verlegtes Antennenkabel nicht korrekt gegen Wassereintritt gesichert wurde.
Das Kabel muss vor dem Loch durch die Wand eine Wasserschlaufe bilden - wie bei den anderen Kabeln, sonst läuft dir bei Regen (weißt du noch was das ist?) die Feuchtigkeit ins Mauerwerk.

Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:
In und um das Loch herum würde ich noch mit etwas Silicon abdichten,  denn sonst ziehen wir dort noch die Insekten ein - die willst du doch lieber in deinem Insektenhotel einquartieren. 

 Das soll keine Kritik sein, sondern nur ein  gut gemeinter Tipp.

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Aug. 2018)

@PeBo 
Gut erkannt, das Kabel hab ich im März zusammen mit meinem Schwiegersohn verlegt. Ich innen er außen, bevor ich innen das Kabel abschnitt hab ich ihn noch gefragt, ist das Kabel außen lang genug das man eine Schlaufe legen kann, er sagte ja.

Das mit dem Silikon will ich schon seit März machen, aber wie das halt so mit Kleinigkeiten ist..........


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Aug. 2018)

@lollo 
Den __ Kiwi hat mein Schwiegervater schon vor ca. 25 Jahren gepflanzt, es ist auch ein Selbstfruchter. In manchen Jahren trug er max. 10 Früchte, an sonsten macht er eigentlich nur Dreck und Arbeit.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2018)

Hi,

selbstfruchtende Actinidia deliciosa (die großfrüchtigen aus dem Supermarkt) oder Actinidia arguta (die kleinfrüchtigen mit Schale eßbaren) sind, wenn man so will, ein Gag der Pflanzenproduzenten
Auch sämtliche als "Selbstfruchter-Sorten" verkauften Exemplare brauchen, wenn man denn auch mehr als nur ne "handvoll" Früchte haben will, min. eine männliche Pflanze in der Nähe

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (28. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den __ Kiwi hat mein Schwiegervater schon vor ca. 25 Jahren gepflanzt,


Moin Roland,
dann wurde ja schon vor 25 Jahren den Leuten etwas vor geflunkert,  vielleicht setzt du mal eine zweite dabei, um eine gute Ernte zu bekommen. 
Meine ist ja noch jung, so das ich da noch warte, habe hier einiges über Kiwi erfahren, auch über Selbstfruchtende.


----------



## Ichthyosaura (24. Okt. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!

Dieses Jahr haben die __ Hornissen bei mir in etwa 2m50 Höhe im Dachkasten über dem Wohnzimmer genistet....
...daher kann ich Euch kein Bild des Nests zeigen.Nur den Eingangsbereich mit einigen Tieren habe ich regelmäßig
von einer Leiter aus fotografiert... und natürlich im Sommer immer wieder welche aus dem Wohnzimmer getragen.
Einmal hatte meine Katze abends eine der Terrassentüren aufgedrückt, da waren gleich 8 Stück drinnen unterwegs,
und ich durfte ne Viertelstunde mit Glas und Pappe einsammeln und raus tragen...-na ja, schon vor Wochen sind die
Geschlechtstiere vormittags ausgeflogen, dann haben die Arbeiterinnen begonnen, Larven aus dem Nest zu werfen,
die Zeit der Hornissen geht jetzt zuende, nur noch wenig Flugaktivität bei Sonnenschein, meist sitzen nur ein oder
zwei Tiere in Eingangsnähe und sonnen sich, in der Umgebung finden sich immer wieder tote Exemplare....
Einige Bilder hänge ich an....
....und hier kann mensch sich 20 min den Betrieb am Eingang per Video anschauen 
(für Vollbild die Linkzeile benutzen):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AcnqLPR1AM_


Königin                
  Nesteingang 1   Nesteingang 2 

Arbeiterin
   Arbeiterin    dieselbe 
eine andere   Arbeiterin   Larven


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2018)

Hi Herbert,

wie biste denn an die Larven gekommen , aus nen aufgegebenen Nest?

MfG Frank


----------



## Ichthyosaura (24. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Frank!
Wenn sich die Ernährungssituation insgesamt verschlechtert, hört man bereits häufig ein charakteristisches 
"Hungerkratzen" der Larven.Das war bereits vor einem Monat.An erster Stelle werden dann aber die Larven 
der Geschlechtstiere betreut.Die "überzähligen" Larven werden von den H. gegen Ende der Saison selbst 
aus dem Nest gebracht, d.h. sie tragen sie in den Mandibeln zum Nestausgang und __ fliegen los.Da die Larven 
aber sehr schwer sind, fallen sie mit der Trägerin mehr oder weniger ungebremst nach unten.Da ist bei mir 
der Weg und Blumengefäße, so konnte ich sie einfach aufsammeln.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Okt. 2018)

Mal einen paar unscheinbare Tierchen ...
Vor zwei Jahren suchte eine Bekannte nach Rosengallen, sog. Schlafäpfeln, für ein Kunstprojekt. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass ich die Dinger zwar schon öfter gesehen hatte, hauptsächlich an wilden Rosen. Aber noch nie an meiner eigenen Rosa canina im Vorgarten, die ganzen zehn Jahre nicht seit ich sie pflanzte. Und dabei stehen Rosengallwespen  wohl fast ausschließlich auf __ Wildrosen.

Jedenfalls half ich bei der Suche und fragte  bei Wildrosenbesitzern bisschen rum. Weihnachten brachte mein Sohn mir einen verholzten Schlafapfel mit. Weil die Bekannte inzwischen versorgt war, befestigte ich ihn an meiner Heckenrose und ließ mich überraschen. Die ausgeschlüpften Miniwespchen sind mir natürlich durchgegangen,, aber es müssen einige gewesen sein und die Heckenrose scheint ihnen als Kinderstube auch genehm gewesen zu sein.


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2018)

Oder es lag auch an der diesjährigen extremen Trockenheit 

Hab da was bei mir im Filter dieses Jahr verstärkt gefunden. 
Wer erät um was es sich handelt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2018)

Hi Rene,

sieht nach ner __ Köcherfliege aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Ichthyosaura (26. Okt. 2018)

Hallo!

Es könnte auch eine Schlammfliegenart sein...


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Rene,
> 
> sieht nach ner __ Köcherfliege aus
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## jenso (15. Mai 2019)

Mein kleiner verfressener Freund hat wieder Beute gemacht


----------



## Tyrano86 (16. Mai 2019)

jenso schrieb:


> Mein kleiner verfressener Freund hat wieder Beute gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 207566



arme __ Quappe, stimmt es eig. das Krötenquappen bei Wasserinsekten eher verschmäht werden als Froschquappen?, hatte darüber gelesen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2019)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> arme __ Quappe, stimmt es eig. das Krötenquappen bei Wasserinsekten eher verschmäht werden als Froschquappen?, hatte darüber gelesen.



 von Fischen, Säugern, Vögeln werden Krötenquappen wegen ihrem üblen Geschmack ihres "giftigen" Hautsekret im allgemeinen verschmäht. Räuberischen Insekten und deren Larven juckt das aber meißt wenig da sie die Quappen ja net direkt ins Maul/Schnabel nehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

für 2019 rufe ich dann mal das Jahr der Blattläuse aus!
In meinem Minigarten sind das __ Geißblatt, die Lenzrosen und die Goldlack(e) voll. Leider genau die Pflanzen, an die auch die meisten anderen Insekten gehen. Da aber schon die ganze Terrasse klebte, musste ich dann doch mal zur Spülisprühflasche greifen. 

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Als ich gestern so auf der Terrasse saß, hörte ich ein Dauerbrummen in der hohen Kirschlorbeerhecke. Eigentlich klang es, als hätten es sich da Bienen häuslich niedergelassen. Sehen konnte ich aber nichts. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist: die Bienen __ fliegen immer auf die frischen Blätter und laufen bis zum Blattansatz. Was suchen die da? Die Hecke hat längst ausgeblüht!
Wobei ich mich jetzt mal korrigieren muss. Ich fand diese Hecke immer dunkel, hässlich und unnütz. Außer als Sichtschutz. In diesem Frühjahr, in dem sie sehr stark geblüht hat, ist mir aber aufgefallen, wie unglaublich viele Insekten von den Blüten angezogen werden. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> für 2019 rufe ich dann mal das Jahr der Blattläuse aus!


Anja, ich rufe mit !! Meine Rosen sitzen voll. Da ich ja von Chemie gar nichts halte, renne ich mit dem Gartenschlauch rum, und spüle sie ab. 
So bekommen die Rosen gleichzeitig genügend Wasser .
Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht .


----------



## Anja W. (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Jolantha,

leider funktioniert das mit dem Schlauch bei dem __ Geißblatt nicht. Habe ich auch versucht. Aber die Triebe mit den Knospen, zwischen denen sie sitzen, sind so dünn, dass es nicht erfolgreich war. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Anja, da gibt es noch einen guten Trick. misch Deinem Spülmittel noch ein klein wenig Salatöl bei. 
Soll auch helfen, damit die Läuse keinen Halt finden, und abrutschen


----------



## Tyrano86 (20. Mai 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für 2019 rufe ich dann mal das Jahr der Blattläuse aus!
> In meinem Minigarten sind das __ Geißblatt, die Lenzrosen und die Goldlack(e) voll. Leider genau die Pflanzen, an die auch die meisten anderen Insekten gehen. Da aber schon die ganze Terrasse klebte, musste ich dann doch mal zur Spülisprühflasche greifen.
> ...


Hi,
auch wenn es für manche schwer erträglich ist (Geduldsache). Die Thematik etwas gegen die Blattläuse zu unternehmen ist unnötig. So gut wie jeder EIngriff bringt nur das Gleichgewicht durcheinander und noch mehr Befall, weil auch die Nützlinge dadurch entweder sterben (Chemieeinsatz) oder durch das Abspritzen der Blattläuse auch die Nützlingslarven ggfs. verhungern, . Auch bei mir ist ein rasanter Befall von Blattläusen. Ich tue nichts, weil die Nützlinge  (Marienkäfer, Schlupfwespen,__ Schwebfliegen, Florfliegen etc. ) das wieder ausgleichen werden. Diese brauchen nur etwas Zeit damit sich das wieder einpendeln kann. Keine der Pflanzen ist aufgrund des starken Blattlausbefalls bei eingegangen. Ich kann nur empfehlen das mal ein paar Jahre auszuprobieren.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> . Ich tue nichts, weil die Nützlinge (Marienkäfer, Schlupfwespen,__ Schwebfliegen, Florfliegen etc. ) das wieder ausgleichen werden.


Tyrano, würde ich dir gerne zustimmen, aber leider gibt es momentan bei mir z.B. fast keine Nützlinge, obwohl mein Garten immer mehr ein Naturgarten wird. 
Marienkäfer habe ich in diesem Jahr noch keinen einzigen gesehen, und die Florfliege, die es hier gab, war schon tot. 
Die Einzigen, die dieses Jahr wieder mehr geworden sind, sind die __ Hornissen ( wohnen im Rolladenkasten ), __ Wespen ( bauen im Unterstand ),und Bienen.


----------



## Anja W. (20. Mai 2019)

Daniel, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Die Lenzrosen haben auch keine Dusche bekommen. Sie stehen im Vorgarten schön im Schatten, wo sie hingehören. Das __ Geißblatt steht aber in unserem Wärmebunker: Minigarten, umrundet von Fensterfläche, 2x Mauer und eine Seite 2,5m hohe Hecke. Südseite. Da ist es zu dieser Zeit schon heiß. Die Blattläuse sorgen dafür, dass die Triebe ganz eintrocknen. Die Alternative zu sprühen ist da nur rausreißen und Kakteen pflanzen.


----------



## Anja W. (20. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tyrano, würde ich dir gerne zustimmen, aber leider gibt es momentan bei mir z.B. fast keine Nützlinge, obwohl mein Garten immer mehr ein Naturgarten wird.
> Marienkäfer habe ich in diesem Jahr noch keinen einzigen gesehen, und die Florfliege, die es hier gab, war schon tot.
> Die Einzigen, die dieses Jahr wieder mehr geworden sind, sind die __ Hornissen ( wohnen im Rolladenkasten ), __ Wespen ( bauen im Unterstand ),und Bienen.



Kein einziger Marienkäfer, hier auch nicht. Für die gefundenen Ohrenkneifer habe ich gerade ein Versteck gebaut, damit sie ja da bleiben.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Für die gefundenen Ohrenkneifer


Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie so ein Ohrenkneifer aussieht


----------



## PeBo (20. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie so ein Ohrenkneifer aussieht



Da kann ich dir helfen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=ohrw...ari&hl=de&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Ach Peter, Du bist ja sooooo gut zu mir .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2019)

Hi Anja,

bei mir sind dieses Jahr nach Jahren alle __ Pfaffenhütchen erstmals wieder voll mit schwarzen Blattläusen. Scheinbar weil dieses Jahr keine Meisen in der Nähe nisten. Im eigenen Garten sind heuer alle 10 Nistkästen von Spatzen übernommen worden

vieleicht sammeln die Bienen an den Kirschlorbeerblättern Waldhonig ab (was ja auch nur Blatt-/Schildlauspipi ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Mai 2019)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist ein rasanter Befall von Blattläusen. Ich tue nichts, weil die Nützlinge (Marienkäfer, Schlupfwespen,__ Schwebfliegen, Florfliegen etc. ) das wieder ausgleichen werden. Diese brauchen nur etwas Zeit damit sich das wieder einpendeln kann. Keine der Pflanzen ist aufgrund des starken Blattlausbefalls bei eingegangen. Ich kann nur empfehlen das mal ein paar Jahre auszuprobieren.


Da stimme ich im Prinzip zu, möchte es aber auch -teilweise- relativieren.
Ich hatte mal einen "Dramaholunder", der wurde von Blattläusen regelrecht aufgefressen. Es war ein junger Wildling, und aus bestimmten, persönlichen und ganz gewiss auch abergläubischen Gründen wollte ich ihn unbedingt retten. Die ersten zwei, drei Jahre wuchs er ganz gut, dann kamen die Läuse und befielen massenhaft die jungen Triebe. Außer einer einzelnen Schwebfliegenlarve die bald verschwunden war, und zwei kleinen __ Spinnen war in dem ganzen kläglich sterbenden __ Holunder niemand, der den Läusen Einhalt gebieten konnte. 
Parallel dazu hatte ich in einem anderen Teil des Gartens ein gesundes kräftiges Exemplar auch übersäht mit den gleichen Läusen. Nur konnte man da sehen, dass jeden Morgen deutliche Lücken im Bestand waren. Nachts mal mit der Taschenlampe nachgeschaut und einiges an aktiven Marienkäfer- und Florfliegenlarven entdeckt. Möglich, das sich tagsüber auch die Blaumeisen bedienten. 
Beim "Kümmerholunder" stellte sich heraus dass er ziemlich genau auf einem Ameisennest stand, Lasius niger vermutlich. Da mir der Kampf dagegen ausichtslos erschien, probierte ich es erst gar nicht und verpflanzte den Holunder. Er erholt sich jetzt deutlich und wird mit ein paar Blattläusen auch locker fertig. Gut möglich, dass am neuen Standort auch Ameisen sind, die hab ich überall, aber der neue Standort ist auch holunderfreundlicher und in der direkten Umgebung gibt es wesentlich mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten für andere Insekten und Insektenfresser. Während am alten Standort an dessen Bedingungen angepasste Pflanzen zwar auch Blattläuse, aber keine großen Probleme damit haben.

Manchmal hilft nur Verpflanzen an einen geeigneteren Standort. Außerdem mache ich gute Erfahrungen mit lockerem bodendeckendem Bewuchs, egal ob Erdbeerwiese oder "Unkraut" und "unordentlich" herumliegendem Mulch -altes Laub abgebrochene Ästchen, etc.- wo immer das möglich ist und natürlich massenhaft blühenden Wildkräutern.


----------



## Tyrano86 (21. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tyrano, würde ich dir gerne zustimmen, aber leider gibt es momentan bei mir z.B. fast keine Nützlinge, obwohl mein Garten immer mehr ein Naturgarten wird.
> Marienkäfer habe ich in diesem Jahr noch keinen einzigen gesehen, und die Florfliege, die es hier gab, war schon tot.
> Die Einzigen, die dieses Jahr wieder mehr geworden sind, sind die __ Hornissen ( wohnen im Rolladenkasten ), __ Wespen ( bauen im Unterstand ),und Bienen.



Hallo Jolantha und Anja,

das ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass das bei euch weniger gut klappt und kenne diesen derartigen Schaden nicht, dass die Pflanze so beeinträchtigt wird soweit das die Stiele eingehen. Ich praktiziere diese Methode schon etliche Jahre. Bei uns hat sich leider der japanische Marienkäfer bereit gemacht wie leider fast überall, aber ich muss sagen, dass sich die Population des 7 Punkt Marienkäfers darauf etwas angepasst hat. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass gerade jetzt wo es überall mit den Blattläusen so richtig zur Sache geht, der japanische überall seine Eier abgelegt hat. Das hat dann zur Folge das relativ schnell der Bestand der Blattläuse zusammenbricht. Natürlich danach auch die Population der japanischen Marienkäfer weil sie nachfolgend kaum Nahrung finden. Hat sich dann die Population der Blattläuse wieder erholt, sehe ich viel mehr 7 Punkt Marienkäfer zu diesem Zeitpunkt hält sich dann die Waage mit dem Befall.

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass sich durch diverse vorherige Eingriffe auch die Nützlingspopulation erst anpassen und erholen muss.
Als Beispiel:
Angenommen es herscht ein starker Blattlausbefall und im Zuge dessen siedeln sich vereinzelt Schlupfwespen oder andere wenige Nützlinge an. DIese könnten dann durch Eingriff mitbeseitigt werden. Da immer einige Blattläuse mehr überleben oder zufliegen gibt es nun kaum Nützlinge und die Blattläuse nehmen dann immens überhand. Das ist dann ein Teufelskreis. DIe Frage wäre dann wie das überbrückbar wäre. Mir fällt da nur nix tun ein. 

Ameisen: Ja diese sind auch oft vorhanden und klar sie schützen die Blattläuse. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es an den etwas aggressiveren Larven der japanischen Marienkäfer liegt, jedenfalls verhindern auch die Ameisen nicht den Zusammenbruch der Blattlauspopulation bei mir.

Nebenbei etwas anderers möchte ich kurz nur meine Erfahrung mit den Weinbergschnecken schildern:

vor ca 2 1/2 Jahren habe ich komplett aufgehört Schneckenkorn zu streuen und ich fahre wirklich gut damit zum Hintergrund:  Problem das sehr viele von euch kennen ist die spanische Weg und Ackerschnecke. Wir haben keinen voll Naturgarten sondern auch ein paar FLächen die mit Gemüse und Obst bewirtschaftet werden. Leider hat die spanische Wegschnecke einen sehr großen Appetit, um aber die __ Weinbergschnecke zu schützen entschied ich mich das Schneckenkorn nicht mehr zu verwenden,  Dadurch erholt sich die Weinbergschnecken Population seit dem stark. Letztes Jahr bin ich dann jeden Tag abends in den Garten gegangen und habe konsequent die spanische Wegschnecken abgesammelt und in einem Waldgebiet weiter ausgesetzt (keine Sorge da gab es auch vorher einige). Durch das Absammeln habe ich dieses Jahr bisher nur 3 große Spanier finden können und das Gemüse ist unberührt. Der Schaden den die Weinbergschnecke macht ist wirklich sehr minimal. Ich lasse extra in der Nähe der Beete oder den Blumen verwelkte Salatblätter oder andere Blätter die auf den Kompost landen würden liegen. Die Weinbergis haben dann genug Futter und lassen die gesunden Pflanzen sogut wie in Ruhe. Verzeinzelt sehe ich in der Nacht mal ein paar auch an frischen Blättern knabbern. Ich habe letztes Jahr auch __ Tigerschnegel gekauft und hoffe auf Dauer, dass diese die WEgschncken nachhaltig mehr verdrängen können und sich auch hier ein gesundes Gleichgewicht bilden kann.

Was natürlich auch bei anderen problematisch sein kann, ist die Tatsache, wenn neben einem Feld oder Wald gewohnt wird, könnten die Zuwanderungen der Wegschnecken viel Arbeit machen, bis sich das einstellt. Unser Haus liegt nämlich in einem  Wohngebiet (Dorf) wo das Feld etwas weiter weg ist.
Ich beobachte mal weite wie sich das die Jahre entwickelt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Mai 2019)

Hi Daniel und alle,

Das mit dem Wegschnecken absammeln werde ich dieses Jahr jetzt auch mal konsequent durchziehen, auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich __ Tigerschnegel bei mir nur sporadisch sehe. Ich war zwar bisher sparsam mit dem Ferramol und habe es sehr begrenzt eingesetzt, aber das lockt ja __ Schnecken aller Art regelrecht an. Zumal Schnecken grundsätzlich über einen guten Geruchssinn verfügen und gezielt weite Strecken überwinden, um an gut riechende Futter (oder eben Gift) ranzukommen. Mir wird gerade bewusst, dass ich in der Hinsicht wohl etwas "zu eng" gedacht habe, nämlich, Schnegel und __ Weinbergschnecke mögen lieber "angegammeltes" und bleiben brav in der Mulchschicht paar Meter weiter und überlassen das Ferramol den pöhsen Wegschnecken. Muss nicht.
@Biotopfan macht das ja wohl auch so ähnlich wie du mit gleichem Ergebnis und euer Erfolg macht mir jetzt mal Mut, meine Stangenbohnen ferramolfrei groß zu kriegen.

Was das welke Futter für Schnegel und Weinbergschnecke betrifft, denke ich, kann man zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, wenn man Beerensträucher und Säulenobst in der Nähe hat: die profitieren nämlich sehr von einer Mulchschicht, die den Boden zu ihren Füßen locker, humos und feucht hält. Kompost lässt sich auch leichter einarbeiten, weil man den Mulch nur kurz zur Seite schieben muss. Und mulchen kann man ja mit so ziemlich allem, was grün und samenfrei ist.

Nochmal zu den Läusen. Ich denke, dass da sehr viel zusammen kommen muss, damit deren Wirkung wirklich verheerend ist. Standort spielt eine große Rolle und manche Arten oder auch einzelne Sorten ziehen Läuse regelrecht an. Einmal hatte ich dicke Bohnen stehen, da hab ich mir das mit den Läusen sehr lange angesehen. Als sie wirklich von oben bis unten schwarz waren, hab ich sie einmalig mit Brennesseljauche abgebraust und unter dem Jauchestrahl noch bisschen mit dem Backpinsel hinterher gewischt. (Macht man idealerweise an einem trockenen Tag bevor man zur Arbeit geht und sich auch sonst keine Menschen in der Nähe sind. Gummihandschuhe und danach Klamotten wechseln, falls man noch unter Menschen will )
Davon gingen nicht alle Läuse weg, aber der Befall war wieder erträglich und die Bohnen haben trotz Läusen wunderschön geblüht und getragen.

Man muss auch einfach ein stückweit mit diesen Viechern leben lernen. Da geht schon einiges. Meine roten Johannisbeeren leben auch damit, wobei ich bei starkem Befall auch manchmal einfach ein paar befallene Triebspitzen rausknipse. Tragen tun sie trotzdem und nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Wanderra (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Wir haben gerade in Eigenregie auf einem 400 Quadratmeter großen Grundstück eine Wildblumenwiese inkl. Insektenhotel geschaffen, in ganz kurzer Zeit waren über 100 der ca. 1300 Nistplätze belegt. Leider bestehen heute viele Gärten nur noch aus Rasen, Thujas und __ Tannen!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2019)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Wildblumenwiese inkl. Insektenhotel geschaffen, in ganz kurzer Zeit waren über 100 der ca. 1300 Nistplätze belegt.


Hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## Wanderra (23. Mai 2019)

Werde ich heute mal ein paar machen, leider dauert es noch etwas bis die Blumen blühen!


----------



## Wanderra (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 
hier ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Wanderra (23. Mai 2019)

Hier noch zwei Fotos die ich bei unserem Teich geschossen habe


----------



## Anja W. (4. Juni 2019)

Heute ist es ein wenig bewölkt. Die Sonne hat was im Auge.

 

Dieser Geselle ist wohl rot-grün-blind.
 

Unserer __ Geißblatt sieht immer noch so aus:
 
Die Hummeln müssen aufpassen, dass sie nicht festkleben.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Juni 2019)

Es reicht jetzt. Nachdem die Blattläuse mehr statt weniger werden und jetzt auch noch die Himbeeren befallen werden, is Schluss mit Entspannung. Ich hab mir jetzt mal 60 Larven vom Zweipunkt-Marienkäfer bestellt. Hasta la vista Babies


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2019)

Die hättest du dir auch hier absammeln können, sind inzwischen mehr als Blattläuse 

Das bedeutet die schieben Kohldampf und was nehmen die als Ersatz, Kirschen, Pflaumen Pfirsiche und Co.  
Alle Früchte werden regelrecht ausgesaugt


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Juni 2019)

Sicher, dass das Marienkäferlarven sind? Und sicher, dass sie vom Sieben- oder Zweipunkt-Marienkäfer stammen? Bei uns in der Gegend sieht man die nämlich kaum noch. Ich hoffe ja, dass welche durchkommen und sich bei mir ansiedeln. 
Bei deinen ausgesaugten Früchten hab ich einen anderen bösen Verdacht. Schau mal, ob du an denen kleine Bohrlöcher, ähnlich wie Nadelstiche findest.


----------



## Tomy26 (16. Juni 2019)

Hier  noch meine Bienentränke am Teichrand.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Hier einer der vielen Vertreter. Ob die dann 2 4 6 8 oder wie viele auch immer an Punkten haben habe ich jetzt nicht Statistisch erfasst, sind auf jeden Fall verschiedene Arten.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Juni 2019)

Wieviel Punkte die haben, wirst du dann sehen, wenn welche durchkommen.


troll20 schrieb:


> ...sind inzwischen mehr als Blattläuse. Das bedeutet die schieben Kohldampf und was nehmen die als Ersatz, Kirschen, Pflaumen Pfirsiche und Co.


Ich hätte jetzt als Ersatz eher andere kleine Kerbtiere und __ Spinnen vermutet, Kannibalismus evtl. und geringe Mengen an Früchten.
Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass die das Obst aussaugen. Wenn dem so wäre, dann wären sie ja in der biologischen Schädlingsbekämpfung unbrauchbar.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Wenn es nicht mehr so warm ist kann ich auch gern ein paar Bilder machen von den Früchten mit Larven.


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die hättest du dir auch hier absammeln können, sind inzwischen mehr als Blattläuse
> 
> Das bedeutet die schieben Kohldampf und was nehmen die als Ersatz, Kirschen, Pflaumen Pfirsiche und Co.
> Alle Früchte werden regelrecht ausgesaugt



Das konnte ich bisher nicht beobachten, das wäre ja heftig wenn diese wirklich Früchte aussaugen. Das Marienkäfer Larven zu Kanibalismus neigen ist aber bestätigt.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Juni 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Es reicht jetzt. Nachdem die Blattläuse mehr statt weniger werden und jetzt auch noch die Himbeeren befallen werden, is Schluss mit Entspannung. Ich hab mir jetzt mal 60 Larven vom Zweipunkt-Marienkäfer bestellt. Hasta la vista Babies


Ich habe mal bei eine Rosendoku von einem Engländer gehört, dass er am frühen Nachmittag seine Rosen mit dem Gartenschlauch absprüht. Dabei stellt er die Düse auf relativ fein, um einen Lupeneffekt zu erziehen. Das mache ich nun seit 2 Jahren auch so. Läuse halten sich bisher in Grenzen an den Rosen. Auch haben mittlerweile die Spatzen die Rosenhecke als Möglichkeit der Nahrungaufnahme entdeckt.
Dann noch die Marienkäfer. Und die Paar Läuse die dann übrigbleiben, stört die Rosen nicht.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juni 2019)

Sieht aus wie eine Larve des asiatischen Marienkäfers,_ Harmonia axyridis,_  die du da abgelichtet hast, @troll20 Solche hab ich geschätzt auch mind. 50 an meiner noch ziemlich verlausten Säulenzwetschge. 
In einem anderen Gartenbereich, wo gerade dringend Support nötig ist, hab ich vorgestern abend die Tütchen mit den Bipunctata-Larven verteilt. Die meisten sind inzwischen brav ausgeschwärmt, aber ein paar wenige zogen es heute morgen noch vor, erst mal in der Deckung zu bleiben und sich mit in die Tütchen abgestürzten Blattläusen zu stärken. 
Inzwischen trudelt auch vereinzelt die Kavallerie in Gestalt von Flor- und __ Schwebfliegen ein.
Heute abend mache ich dann einen Versuch mit um die Stämme gebundenen Wermutzweigen, wo der Wermut praktischerweise gerade anfängt, mir über den Kopf zu wachsen. Mal schauen, ob das die Ameisen ein wenig demotiviert im Blattläuse betüddeln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

hab gerade wieder das Bild vom "Hochbetrieb in Majas Kantine" gefunden

neben den sichtbaren Bienen lungerten noch weitere 8 verdeckt in der Blüte rum

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

im kargen und  trockenwarmen Südfrankreich war mal wieder ne regelrechte Insektenschwemme (u.a waren sehr, sehr viele Schmetterlinge an den Mengen von __ Witwenblumen unterwegs), Mann wurde beim rumsitzen von umherwandernten Raupen sogar regelrecht "angefallen" (Foto 3)


----------



## Deuned (22. Juni 2019)

Wer ist denn wohl?
Ich habe leider nichts finden können!


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2019)

Schwebfliege ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (22. Juni 2019)

Danke!


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2019)

Hei...beim Morgendlichen Schneckenrundgang im Gemüsegarten, paddelte das riesen Viech im Wassereimer...
  
Googel hat ergeben, das es auch ein Balkenschröter, aber ein Weibchen ist, so wie der __ Käfer damals...
  
Nur mit dem Unterschied, das ich diesmal ein größeres Weibchen erwischt habe...
Die sitzen zum Knipsen in der gleichen Tasse
Schon gruselig, was sich da nachts in unserm Garten tummelt...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei...beim Morgendlichen Schneckenrundgang im Gemüsegarten, .....
> Schon gruselig, was sich da nachts in unserm Garten tummelt...
> VG Monika



stell Dir mal vor hier würden Theraphosa blondii im Garten rumlaufen,
so ne suppentellergroße Spinne wär schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (23. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> stell Dir mal vor hier würden Theraphosa blondii im Garten rumlaufen



Hi Frank,
das stell ich mir lieber nicht vor!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> das stell ich mir lieber nicht vor!
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hi Peter,

kein Spinnenfreund?


----------



## PeBo (23. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> kein Spinnenfreund?



 Nein, absolut nicht! Obwohl ich der in der Familie bin, der die immer fangen und raus in den Garten bringen muss.


----------



## TheHoo (23. Juni 2019)

Gerade war der kleine Geselle am Teich und wollte schnell weg als er mich entdeckt hat, also flink das Handy gezückt und hinterher....


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2019)

Hei..eigentlich mag ich Insekten und auch __ Spinnen sehr gerne...
Aber als wir noch bei meinen Eltern unterm Dach wohnten, schliefen wir im Hochsommer bei offenen Dachfenstern. Das ging echt nicht anders.
Insektennetze waren damals noch nicht so verbreitet, die hätten auch die Zirkulation arg behindert...Auf jedenfall stand direkt neben dem Haus eine Straßenlaterne, die allerhand Viechzeugs anlockte...Ich bin so manchesmal mit einem __ Käfer im Gesicht aufgewacht...das war nicht witzig..die waren zwar nicht so groß, aber auch schwarz.
Die wurden bei uns als Mistkäfer bezeichnet.
Die krallen sich ja so an..wenn einen die Biester aus dem Tiefschlaf wecken..is das schon ein kleiner Schock...
Weil große Käfer auch immer so mit ihren Füßen an der Haut hängen bleiben, fasse ich die normal auch nicht an...tut den Tieren ja auch weh, wenn man das wegreißt.
Aber ansonsten..zum anschauen, bestaunen, knipsen bin ich da sofort dabei, wenn etwas Neues sich zeigt. Spinnen dürfen bei mir in der Wohnung wohnen, wenn sie das möchten..Ich denke, solange sie was zu fressen finden, sollen sie das ruhig fressen...manchmal sind Spinnen da echt das kleinere Übel. Das einzige was ich nicht mag, sind ihre Kackflecken überall...ok..kann man wegputzen..aber wenn sie an der Tapete sind, ist doof...
Ich hab auch übern Winter immer dreivier große braune Springspinnen im Wohnzimmer...dürfen gerne Schildlausfliegen, Blattläuse und sonstwas jagen.
Mußte schon so machesmal eingreifen, wenn Besuch sie grad plattmachen wollte und aufklären, dass das unsere Haustiere sind...
Und draußen im Garten dürfen natürlich auch alle Insekten wohnen...die Vielfalt ist auch nicht schlecht, da wir von 3 Seiten mit Naturschutzgebieten umzingelt sind...
Wann es seltsam wird, ist, wenn man zb. den Schmetterling mag, aber die Raupen nicht...zb. Kohlweißling. Oder Engerlinge verfolgt, sich aber über jeden __ Maikäfer freut...da hat es der __ Rosenkäfer besser...der wird als Larve und als Käfer gerne gesehen...Hab schon seit meiner Kindheit keine __ Kartoffelkäfer mehr gesehen..so wurden die mit Hallo begrüßt, als sich der erste im Frühling zeigte..wobei ich schon paar Jahre Kartoffeln habe...Tja...mittlerweile krrrx
VG Monika


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand was das ist? Habe nix gefunden.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2019)

Hm...sieht einer Schabe ähnlich...
So flach und die Flügeldeckel...
Bei uns gibts Waldschaben...boa bin ich erschrocken, als ich die erste auf einem Blatt sitzen sahBlatta Orientalis kenn ich von diversen Lokalitäten...die sehen denen schon verflixt ähnlich...
Blatta Americana is nochmal ne andere Nummer brrrr...war in Lanzarote letztes Jahr reichlich vorhanden.
VG Monika


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Stimmt.
Bin ich garnicht drauf gekommen wegen der Farbe und weil sie so schmal ist. Waldschaben habe ich gestern in unserer Natursteinmauer gefunden, als ich da ein Stück repariert habe. Die ist aber ein Stück weg vom Haus. Habe meiner Frau trotzdem nichts davon gesagt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2019)

Hi Monika,

ja, __ Kartoffelkäfer scheint es dieses Jahr mal wieder extrem zu geben

nachdem auch bei uns die letzten Jahre nur mal einzelne __ Coloradokäfer an den Kartoffeln knabberten sind es dieses Jahr kurz nach dem Austrieb schon Duzende gewesen und nun hängen Unmengen von Larven dran. Am Sa hab ich ca. 1000 rote Larven von knapp 50 Kartoffen in einen Karton geschlagen und dann in der Feuerschale "geröstet" Und das waren nur ca. 50% die ich erwischt hab sodas ich das Spielchen morgen noch mal wiederholen muß

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2019)

Uags...gestern einen an den Tomaten im Gewächshaus erwischt...
Jetzt heißt es auf die Auberginen aufzupassen...
Die sollen auch zum Kartoffelkäferfutter zu gehören...
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Juni 2019)

Als Kinder mussten wir früher auch immer auf die Kartoffeläcker um die __ Käfer einzusammeln, stundenlang und nicht nur einmal. Da kamen auch richtige Mengen zusammen. War schon extrem, was sich da so auf einem Acker tummelte. Heutzutage wird das wahrscheinlich mit Chemie gemacht. Hab zumindest seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gesehen, dass dort manuell Käfer angesammelt werden.


----------



## Tyrano86 (26. Juni 2019)

Deuned schrieb:


> Wer ist denn wohl?
> Ich habe leider nichts finden können!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 209147



handelt sich um eine Hornissenschwebfliege

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...schwebfliege&usg=AOvVaw0WnHt3a1MhPvddELczL4XS





Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 209184
> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand was das ist? Habe nix gefunden.



sieht für mich eher wie eine Raub oder Blumenwanze aus. Genaue Art ka.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
und wie findet ihr den hier, ist aber auch schon vom Aussterben bedroht, der Gold- oder __ Rosenkäfer.
Ach, das bin ja ich  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tyrano86 (26. Juni 2019)

@Goldkäferchen

dann hab ich dich letztes Jahr seit langem wieder einmal gesehen ^^.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juni 2019)

Ich seh immer die perforierten Malvenblatter 
Und jede Menge Rosenkäferengerlinge, als ich ein zusammengebrochenes Palettenbeet zerlegte. Die kamen zusammen mit den angegammelten Hackschnitzeln und Erderesten auf den Haufen, aus dem bis Spätsommer ein kleines Hügelbeet für noch ein paar Himbeeren werden soll. Haben sich auch gleich wieder eingegraben und hoffentlich schönen Humus gemacht.


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2019)

Ich frag mich, was machen die alle hier, es werden immer mehr


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was machen die alle hier, es werden immer mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 209335


Ringelpitz mit anfassen, Stuhltanz ohne Stühle
oder doch einfach nur schweinkram 
Wenn du es raus gefunden hast, teil es bitte mit uns, wir sind ja nicht neugierig 
Im übrigen gibt es hier auch solche Ansammlungen oder sind es etwa Aufmärsche 
Wollen die sich etwa zusammen tun und gegen uns auf die Straße gehen. 


Das geht nicht gut, sag ich euch. 

Nee nee, das geht nicht gut. 
Da fahren doch Autos und so.

Und dann macht es nur noch knack match plattch usw.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Juni 2019)

Vergesst Killerspinnen und Mörderhaimutanten, die kleinen harmlosen werden unser Untergang sein 

Aber vielleicht machen sie auch nur zusammen Mittag
https://www.insekten-sachsen.de/Pages/TaxonomyBrowser.aspx?id=453612

Bei mir haben sich welche hinter dem Haus in der trockenen Steinschüttung einquartiert.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Juni 2019)

Hi Folks,

Ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Bienen und auch mehr __ Libellen im Garten.
Auch __ Wespen bauen anscheinend unter dem Dach ein Nest. Die sind doch nach einem Jahr wieder weg, oder? 

Wie sieht es denn so bei euch aus?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Auch __ Wespen bauen anscheinend unter dem Dach ein Nest. Die sind doch nach einem Jahr wieder weg, oder?
> 
> ...



Hi Udo,

bei mir haben Wespen einen der Nistkästen in Beschlag genommen

und ja, die Wespenvölker sterben im Herbst mit den ersten Frösten komplett ab, nur die befruchteten Jungköniginen überwintern und gründen im nächsten Frühjahr wieder ganz neue Staaten an anderen Orten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

weiß einer was die Raupe hier für ein Falter wird?
Irgendwie haben es Raupen die letzten Tage auf mich abgesehen


MfG Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (30. Juni 2019)

Das wird weder ein Falter noch ein Schmetterling, sondern eine große Birkenblattwespe.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Birkenblattwespe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

ah ok,

seltsamerweise war gar keine __ Birke über/neben mir von der sie hätte auf mich fallen können. Über mir hingen nur ein paar __ Eichen- und Traubenkirschenzweige


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ah ok,
> 
> seltsamerweise war gar keine __ Birke über/neben mir von der sie hätte auf mich fallen können. Über mir hingen nur ein paar __ Eichen- und Traubenkirschenzweige


Na, dann paß mal auf, daß kein Eichenprozessionsspinner über Dich herfällt.  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
sehen auch aus wie Raupen,  fallen massenweise von meiner Magnolie ab, wahrscheinlich ist es zu heiß.  Werden daraus  nicht Blüten fürs nächste Jahr?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Na, dann paß mal auf, daß kein Eichenprozessionsspinner über Dich herfällt.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



 die sind am Baggersee zum Glück durch nur am Parkplatz sind noch 2 Bäume etwas befallen


----------



## Whyatt (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
Wir haben eine Ameisenjungfer als Gast über den heutigen Tag in unserem Haus. Heute Nacht bei offenem Fenster wird er uns wohl wieder verlassen.
Schönen Sonntag noch
Grüße
Whyatt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehen auch aus wie Raupen,  fallen massenweise von meiner Magnolie ab, wahrscheinlich ist es zu heiß.  Werden daraus  nicht Blüten fürs nächste Jahr?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> ...


 Hi Käferchen,

nee, das sind alles unbefruchtete Samenstände was jetzt zu Boden fällt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2019)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 209419
> Hallo Zusammen,
> Wir haben eine Ameisenjungfer als Gast über den heutigen Tag in unserem Haus. Heute Nacht bei offenem Fenster wird er uns wohl wieder verlassen.
> Schönen Sonntag noch
> ...



sind selten zu sehen die adulten Viecher

MfG Frank


----------



## Whyatt (30. Juni 2019)

JA
die Trichter der Löwen sieht man wesentlich häufiger. Ich kann mir immer nur schwer vorstellen wie aus einem so kleinen Löwen so ein riesiges und anmutiges Tier wird.


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2019)

Gestern am __ Lavendel
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Haggard (19. Juli 2019)

Ich habe aktuell viele __ Seerosenblattkäfer, __ Seerosenzünsler-Larven und Blattläuse  Die Blattläuse sitzen am __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und auf allen Schwimmblättern. Wo sind die Marienkäfer, wenn man sie braucht ?

Dafür habe ich gestern 3 verschiedene Libellenarten beobachten können. ( Bilder habe ich keine )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gestern am __ Lavendel
> Anhang anzeigen 209634
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



Hi Helmut,

woran erinnert einen das nur

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2019)

gestern im BoGa gabs auch Mengen - vor allem Massen von frisch "entpuppten" Tagpfauenaugen , Bienen, Hummeln, __ Schwebfliegen, Käfern und Co am ganzen blühenen Grünzeug zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Whyatt (17. Aug. 2019)

Schon imposant die Holzbienen, die seit einigen Jahren den Weg aus Südeuropa zu uns gefunden haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2019)

Hi,

die Holzbienen sind keine neuzeitlichen Einwanderer aus Südeuropa. In den warmen Lagen wie dem Breisgau, Rheingraben, Rhein-Main sind sie in Deutschland schon immer heimisch gewesen.. Vor 1350 waren Holzbienen im damals viel wärmeren Deutschland schon wesentlich weiter verbreitet als heute, doch dann mußten sie erst mal dem massiven Temperatureinbruch der kleine Eiszeit (ca. 1350 - 1850) ausweichen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Whyatt (18. Aug. 2019)

Ach ok, Danke. Ich dachte die kämen vom Süden. Habe diese bei uns in 746... erst vor ca. 10 Jahren das erste Mal bemerkt... ähnlich wie den Totenkopfschwärmer. Auch die __ Wespenspinne zeigt sich erst seit 2-3 Jahren. Bin gespannt wann mein Favorit Mantis religiosa bei uns erscheint.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2019)

Meine gesammelten Werke.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2019)

Hi Anne,

mit was haste denn die Schnake auf dem letzten Bild gemästet

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2019)

Hi.
Passt zwar jetzt nicht so ganz hier hin. Aber diese Kleine fanden meine Frau und ich echt Klasse.

Vielleicht wandern die ja auch mal bei uns ein. Die war etwa ein cm lang. Auf der Insel Pasman vor Kroatien.

Kennt Ihr diese Spezies auch? Frank? Whyatt

Grüße,


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Sep. 2019)

Würde das Tier jetzt mal für eine grüne __ Fangschrecke halten.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2019)

Ja. schon, aber welche Art!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Sep. 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Gottesanbeterin


----------



## Whyatt (24. Sep. 2019)

Oh, welch toller Fund. Auf alle Fälle eine Mantis in einem sehr frühen Larvenstadium. Vielleicht L2 oder L3. Deshalb auch nicht einfach zu bestimmen. Ein guter Tip könnte Mantis religiosa sein, die auch bsp. Im Breisgau heimisch ist und inzwischen auch an vielen anderen Orten in Deutschland.
Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2019)

Hi Robert,

wie schon geschrieben war das ne sehr  junge Mantis religiosa (das ist die einzigste Art von __ Gottesanbeterin in Europa, gibt aber wohl mehrere Unterarten)

Mfg Frank


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> mit was haste denn die Schnake auf dem letzten Bild gemästet
> 
> MfG Frank


Frag mich nicht, die hat 3 Stunden auf dem Blatt gesessen, ohne sich zu bewegen . 
Wahrscheinlich Verdauungsschläfchen gehalten


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Sep. 2019)

Danke, Whyatt und Frank.
Und danke, Gisela! Hattest ja auch Recht.

Ich wusste nicht, daß die sich so stark verändern. 

Gerade habe ich in der Saarbrücker Zeitung gelesen daß die __ Gottesanbeterin sich jetzt auch im Saarland überall etabliert hat. Mal sehen wann ich die erste im Garten hab.

Grüße


----------



## center (25. Sep. 2019)

Vor 2 Wochen auf dem Fußballplatz

War auch die Erste, die ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Sep. 2019)

Die schaut ja in die Kamera! cool!


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Sep. 2019)

Ich hatte am Wochenende eine blau grüne Mosaikjungfer am Teich, die offenbar Eier gelegt hat in meine Pflanzen.
So spät im Jahr, kann das sein?
Ich hab (noch) kein Laubfangnetz drüber, da wär die glatt nicht durch gekommen. Riesen Apparat..


----------



## koile (30. Sep. 2019)

__ grünes Heupferd


----------



## Sonnengruesser (1. Okt. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> ...blau grüne Mosaikjungfer... So spät im Jahr, kann das sein?


auch bei uns waren sie am Wochenende im Liebesrad unterwegs. Paarungszeit ist vom Frühjahr bis in den Spätherbst.


----------



## koile (9. Okt. 2019)

Großes Heupferd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2019)

koile schrieb:


> Großes HeupferdAnhang anzeigen 211721 Anhang anzeigen 211722 Anhang anzeigen 211723


Hi Gerd,

es wurde aber net gleich an Koi verfüttert, oder

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (9. Okt. 2019)

Hi ,Frank
Natürlich nicht,aber in diesem Jahr sind bei mir sehr viele Heupferde Eingaloppiert.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Gerd,
bei uns war es nicht viel anders. Der lange, warme und wieder mal trockene Frühling und Sommer hat uns im Garten auch mehr Insekten beschert, als uns lieb waren. Seit es naß und kalt geworden ist, war ich weniger auf der Suche. Hier noch eine Hummel im September, die an einem kalten Morgen noch nicht "aufgetaut" war.


----------



## Tomy26 (15. Okt. 2019)

Endlich mal ein Foto geschafft !
Ist nicht bedonders gut, aber __ Taubenschwänzchen sind nicht leicht vor die Linse zu bekommen.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Okt. 2019)

Ich hatte vorgestern auch einen im Garten. Kam doch tatsächlich ein Spatz an, und wollte sich an dem __ Taubenschwänzchen laben.
Eine kleine Körper.- besser gesagt Insektendrehung, und der Spatz flog ins leere.


----------



## Anja W. (16. Okt. 2019)

Tolles Foto! Meine Fotos vom __ Taubenschwänzchen sind leider nichts geworden.

Ich kann nur mit der Königsmutter dienen. Leider fehlt der Größenvergleich, da die Blüten auch sehr groß sind. Die Hummel war jedenfalls das größte Modell, was ich je gesehen habe.


----------

